# Post your HDR images:



## blaydese (Jul 17, 2012)

Here are a few I recently took on a vacation to Osaka and Kyoto... ENJOY! ;D

(Rememver they're supposed to be overexposed, bleeding color, etc.) 










https://www.facebook.com/pages/Mr-Blaydes-Photography/386241061423151 











Peace! 8)


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 19, 2012)

A couple I took a while ago:


----------



## blaydese (Jul 19, 2012)

Pitbullo,

Delicious shots, I like the first one a lot! 

Pssst! Thanks for posting, I thought maybe this section was going to die. 

Peace! 8)


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 19, 2012)

Thank you for your reply! 
The last two of yours are very very good! Where the last one should be in a frame on the wall! Very pretty!

The first one from me was taken at a small island called Bomlo, at the west coast of Norway, last summer. I used a tripod (the second picture is taken hand held) and a remote shutter. What isn´t shown in the picture is the monumental amount of mosquitos around! A peacefull shot, taken in the middle of a mosquito frenzy! I was bitten to pieces, but it was worth it! 

The wounds have healed, and in two weeks, I´ll be back at the same place for vacation!


----------



## blaydese (Jul 20, 2012)

Thank you, I really like doing HDR shots.

Ha ha, yeah mosquitos can be mean. It's funny what we'll endure to take pictures.  Such love for the hobby.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Jul 21, 2012)

Here are some more....

http://blaydes2001.shutterfly.com/7227

http://blaydes2001.shutterfly.com/7227


Enjoy!

Peace! 8)


----------



## ddashti (Aug 3, 2012)

Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan.



潮風公園 HDR by ddashti, on Flickr


----------



## blaydese (Aug 4, 2012)

ddashti said:


> Odaiba, Tokyo, Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> 潮風公園 HDR by ddashti, on Flickr



Very nice.

What camera you using, what program are you using to make the HDR ?

Peace! 8)


----------



## mjbehnke (Aug 4, 2012)

Have been doing alot of car shows and this guy really wanted an HDR Photo of this car for a poster. This is the results......

Comments are welcome, but he did like the results and puts it with his car during shows.

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 4, 2012)

You can do this with 4 shots too:


----------



## blaydese (Aug 5, 2012)

mjbehnke said:


> Have been doing alot of car shows and this guy really wanted an HDR Photo of this car for a poster. This is the results......
> 
> Comments are welcome, but he did like the results and puts it with his car during shows.
> 
> ...



Very nice Mat, imagine if the background was less busy. 
I mean if you're going to modify the picture in use of HDR, 
go for it and find a clear background or location to make 
the car or your next subject stand out. Great shot, love 
the dark silver hint on the blue, very delicious.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Aug 5, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> You can do this with 4 shots too:



Oh, cool, never thought of that, that is an idea worth exploring, thanks for the tip.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Aug 5, 2012)

This one if from the links I posted above, but I've gotten lots of comments on it. See what ya think.






Peace! 8)


----------



## ruuneos (Aug 6, 2012)

How many shots you usually take for HDR?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 6, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> How many shots you usually take for HDR?



In camera for the 5D Mark III I think only does 3?? I could be completely wrong. I should have consulted the manual before I typed. My 4 shot deal I added a file


----------



## keasla (Aug 7, 2012)

The Wild Beast of York by KEASLA, on Flickr




Manchester Bridges by KEASLA, on Flickr




Media City - Salford Quays 2 by KEASLA, on Flickr


----------



## OscarBjarna (Aug 7, 2012)

32Bit HDR via Photoshop/Lightroom.
Canon 5D mk III + 21mm Zeiss






http://www.flickr.com/photos/oscarbjarna/7365267970#


----------



## rwmson (Aug 7, 2012)

Does anyone else see a Hogwart's Sorting Hat?


----------



## SPL (Aug 7, 2012)

early morning HDR


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 7, 2012)

here's one - i generally don't use the autobracketing. I like to use more than 3 shots...of course, you need to use tripod for this.


----------



## ReedZ (Aug 7, 2012)

Butterfly Park 
EOS 5D2, 8-15mm Fisheye


----------



## K-amps (Aug 7, 2012)

This is when I did not have sharp L lenses....


----------



## canon816 (Aug 7, 2012)

HDR: First Pano was made of 45 images (5 exposure and 9 setups at 2EV spacing)
Second Pano was made of 25 images (5 exposures and 5 setups at 2EV spacing)
Third was made of 3 exposures at 2EV spacing
Forth was made of 5 exposures at 2EV spacing


----------



## jgunduck (Aug 8, 2012)

OBX sunrise


----------



## Lawless (Aug 8, 2012)

My first tries but fairly pleased with the results ... I'm really impressed with the other images on this thread and happy to see good HDR images that still look realistic!


----------



## @!ex (Aug 8, 2012)

Couple of new ones...




Art Alley by @!ex, on Flickr




Flatiron Waves by @!ex, on Flickr




Supper by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## Aglet (Aug 8, 2012)

Here's a single shot HDR from one raw file, the only way I like to do them. This is a bit more processed than I'd normally do, I prefer a more realistic look.

Done primarily with ACR 7.x in Photoshop and a little NIK software tweak to provide more of the typical HDR look by adjusting local contrast.
Original is included, straight from DPP, no adjustments.
Shot with 60D in manual mode.


----------



## girod199 (Aug 8, 2012)

My first attempts at HDR... I processed in Photoshop CS5. It is very difficult to make anything that looks "real" with Photoshop's HDR processing.




L.A. River by M Girod, on Flickr




L.A. River by M Girod, on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Aug 8, 2012)

girod199 said:


> My first attempts at HDR... I processed in Photoshop CS5. It is very difficult to make anything that looks "real" with Photoshop's HDR processing.



They have potential. I'd reduce exposure a bit and maybe increase contrast or combo of both. One thing that makes photographs look real is some black clipping needed... HDR's expose everthing, that seems unnatural to some people. 

I did a 3 minute PP on it... not sure if it looks better to you... but the idea was to make it a bit more natural.


----------



## Aglet (Aug 8, 2012)

K-amps said:


> girod199 said:
> 
> 
> > My first attempts at HDR... I processed in Photoshop CS5. It is very difficult to make anything that looks "real" with Photoshop's HDR processing.
> ...



yup, off to a pretty good start.
PS is not quite as easy to use for HDR as specialized SW but it's flexible, even when combining multiple bracketed images.
Messing with the tone-mapping you CAN create a fairly photographically realistic looking image by keeping the DR compression to reasonable amounts; there are a few ways to do that. All depends on how "cooked" you like your HDR final image to look.

I still prefer to expose to retain hilite detail then push all the shadows in post using one good raw file.. but that requires using a very noise-free camera system like, dare I repeat myself yet again, a D800 or D5100. In the same area as the shot above I took another one of a charred black tree, with the charcoal parts in the shade. I shot it with both the 60D and a D800. I can make a "realistic" HDR from either shot but with the D800 there is far more crisp textural detail in the dark areas because no noise reduction is required and I can still lift the darkest areas much more if desired without seeing pattern noise like the 60D produces.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 9, 2012)

here are a few more:


----------



## keasla (Aug 10, 2012)

Machine Room Astley Colliery by KEASLA, on Flickr




Machine Room Astley Colliery by KEASLA, on Flickr


----------



## rwmson (Aug 10, 2012)

Awesome job on the machine room!


----------



## keasla (Aug 10, 2012)

thanks


----------



## Orion (Aug 10, 2012)

On the set: Covert Affairs


----------



## blaydese (Aug 11, 2012)

Orion said:


> On the set: Covert Affairs



Vary cool !


----------



## blaydese (Aug 11, 2012)

Here is 333rd Signal Company Change of command. There are more, but I like this one the best.

Enjoy!






Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Aug 11, 2012)

ruuneos said:


> How many shots you usually take for HDR?



Yes, Canon = 3 shots. and check this out; http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8064.0

Peace! 8)


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 11, 2012)

You guys are killin' me with this stuff. I may just have to break out the HDR mode on my 5D Mark III just to get used to it. I'm not ready for the HDR in post stuff yet


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Aug 11, 2012)

www.ComposingTheMoment.com




www.ComposingTheMoment.com




www.ComposingTheMoment.com

How I edit my photos: http://composingthemoment.com/how-i-edit-my-photos/


----------



## bdunbar79 (Aug 11, 2012)

Classic photos! Thank you very much for posting how you do your HDR editing. I'd like to bookmark that and do a few. Thanks!


----------



## Viggo (Aug 12, 2012)

The one with the water there is a bulls eye! Oh, almost a pun (pond?) Man , I need sleep. But seriously nice image.


----------



## sama (Aug 12, 2012)

processed with one photo AutoHRD


----------



## @!ex (Aug 12, 2012)

some more from the last few weeks...




Out of the Mist by @!ex, on Flickr




Pine Ridge Preacher by @!ex, on Flickr




Bad Oasis by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## mjbehnke (Aug 12, 2012)

blaydese said:


> mjbehnke said:
> 
> 
> > Have been doing alot of car shows and this guy really wanted an HDR Photo of this car for a poster. This is the results......
> ...



Ah, good idea. I never thought about it, but now that you say it, I've got another person wanting their Yellowish\orangish Mustang GT done the same why, I'll have to think of a better location and will post when I get it done for comments. Thanks for the tip!

Matthew


----------



## blaydese (Aug 13, 2012)

@!ex said:


> some more from the last few weeks...



Alex, most excellent, the black and white is really 
special, love the depth felling, like almost 3D.

The church drives me nuts though, the landscape 
is too crooked, I have a pet peeve with crooked 
landscapes, I want to tilt my head.  

Thanks for share, I'm getting some great inspiration 
from all these shots. I don't have time to read all 
the posts in all the other galleries, so having just a 
HDR section seems to help a lot.


Here is one I took yesterday...






Peace! 8)


----------



## canon816 (Aug 13, 2012)

blaydese said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > some more from the last few weeks...
> ...



This is a nice scene but the HDR processing is way overdone. Colors look really unnaturally saturated and the haloing is very prominent. I like the scene and composition but would suggest toning down the processing a bit. Looking forward to more of your work!


----------



## K-amps (Aug 15, 2012)

Spent less than 60 seconds fixing the saturation/ contrast on this. You could do better.


----------



## panterck (Aug 15, 2012)

Some samples from last month.
First: Grand Canyon South Rim
Second,third: Smoke from fires around Salt Lake
Last one: Sunset in Kamnik,Slovenia


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 16, 2012)

here's a few more


----------



## @!ex (Aug 16, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> here's a few more



pedal is too close to the floor on these for my taste. IMHO the best HDR is the one where the surreality of the shot comes from the enhancement the dynamic range, and not from the over saturation and sharpness. When an HDR is overcooked all anyone sees is the processing. If a fellow photographer goes "WOW" first, then syas "is that HDR?" then you are on the right track.


----------



## blaydese (Aug 17, 2012)

panterck & Chuck,

Great stuff, well balanced and meets the eye well. I'm glad you described the smoke from the fires, I was wondering what sort of clouds those were. lol. 

Keep up the great work, seems you have a great eye for HDR.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Aug 17, 2012)

K-amps said:


> Spent less than 60 seconds fixing the saturation/ contrast on this. You could do better.



lol, that looks so washed out... 
in real life the buildings are not 
that dark or washed out. I'll stick 
with my buddy Ilko Allexandroff 
(Sir-Sky) he's got the HDR down pat.






Thanks for the advice, I'm still working on it ,... my goal... (><)






Peace! 8)


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 17, 2012)

girod199 said:


> My first attempts at HDR... I processed in Photoshop CS5. It is very difficult to make anything that looks "real" with Photoshop's HDR processing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






I love these. They are refreshingly clean and bright, and not the usual moody grunge that has become very cliched.




Spot on, first time out.






Well done, Sir.


----------



## blaydese (Aug 20, 2012)

Here are some from today:

LOCATION: http://goo.gl/maps/ypt5f

ENJOY !

















PEACE! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Aug 20, 2012)

This is from a few months ago, ...

LOCATION: http://goo.gl/maps/HxEp5






Peace! 8)


----------



## orioncroft (Aug 22, 2012)

*My First HDR Attempt*

Hey Everyone,

This is my first HDR attempt. I used multiple photos and photomatix to do the post processing.

5DMKII w/ 24-70 2.8L

Any feedback is welcome and much appreciated.


----------



## blaydese (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: My First HDR Attempt*



orioncroft said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> This is my first HDR attempt. I used multiple photos and photomatix to do the post processing.
> 
> ...



Nice stuff, I like the reflection, it's a nice touch. 
The sky with the blue line is a bit much. In 
process mode in Photomatix, lower down the 
Saturation Highlights setting and increase or 
decrease Micro Smoothing as needed. You 
want to erase that blue line just above the tree 
line. UNLESS you're wanting to just have fun 
and blow it out. Then in photomatix, use the 
Grunge look and have fun !

Keep at it, and keep positing the pictures. 
Remember, HDR is what YOU like, 
NOT what others think. 
Peace! 8)


----------



## @!ex (Aug 22, 2012)

*Re: My First HDR Attempt*



orioncroft said:


> Hey Everyone,
> 
> This is my first HDR attempt. I used multiple photos and photomatix to do the post processing.
> 
> ...



Just a tip. Hdr is most useful as a tool, not just a processing technique to make an uninteresting composition and or dull shot look better, and tools have certain uses. Where Hdr shines is in creating higher dynamic range then the camera can obtain from a single image (hence the name). I'm not saying your HDR is bad, I'm just saying that you use of it is really not necessary in this shot. You could get the same effect through a little local contrast and tonal contrast, so in this case you are using hdr as an effect rather than a tool. When shooting hdr look for comps with a lot of dynamic range. Just a friendly tip


----------



## bjd (Aug 25, 2012)

Trying to get a half-way natural look.......

Thuner See in Switzerland.

400D with 16-35 II


----------



## MRLinVA (Aug 25, 2012)

Here are two examples of different processing techniques. The iceberg was a 3 shot bracket, processed with Nik HDR Efex Pro 2, careful to keep a natural look. The church shot was a single shot HDR processed with Photomatix Pro, processed for dramatic effect.


----------



## mklau (Aug 25, 2012)

Great shot use HDR then BW to enhance the grey scale. 


keasla said:


> Machine Room Astley Colliery by KEASLA, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mklau (Aug 25, 2012)

Good shot nice composition


jgunduck said:


> OBX sunrise


----------



## mklau (Aug 25, 2012)

Great shot Alex specially the golden bridge and the natural tone of the third.just wondering what software do you use?


@!ex said:


> some more from the last few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blaydese (Aug 25, 2012)

MRLinVA said:


> Here are two examples of different processing techniques. The iceberg was a 3 shot bracket, processed with Nik HDR Efex Pro 2, careful to keep a natural look. The church shot was a single shot HDR processed with Photomatix Pro, processed for dramatic effect.



Very nice, and that IS some dramatic effect. I like it a lot.



mklau said:


> Good shot nice composition
> 
> 
> jgunduck said:
> ...



I agree, great stuff.

Peace! 8)


----------



## nefarious (Aug 26, 2012)

Skunk Train HDR


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Aug 26, 2012)

beach in Croatia


----------



## mjbehnke (Aug 26, 2012)

+1.3, 0.0, -1.3


----------



## Viggo (Aug 26, 2012)

Nothing special about this image, it just shows off the style I like. Natural, but with some added punch to the colors. VERY harsh sunlight inthis one.


----------



## Ryan (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice work, Viggo. Your HDR style / preference is similar to mine. I try to have images as natural-looking as possible, and I tend to use HDR only when the lighting situation is pretty challenging. Here are a couple recent HDRs




Denali sunset by ryotnlpm, on Flickr




Denali State Park by ryotnlpm, on Flickr


----------



## blaydese (Aug 27, 2012)

Last five posts;

Timothy_Bruce - beach, awesome, love the color, bold use of HDR, that is my style too.

nefarious - wow, bold shot, I'd be afraid of that train would run me over.  really like the steam, that is cool.

Viggo - nice stuff, natural is part of HDR, no excuses needed, it's what YOU like and that is what matters.

Ryan - nice blue skies, almost looks 3D. I like a lot.

Keep up the great work everyone!
Peace! 8)


----------



## @!ex (Aug 27, 2012)

One from last friday after happy hour, a cool abandoned location, a perfect smoke spot...




Flatiron Quarry by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## @!ex (Aug 27, 2012)

mklau said:


> Great shot Alex specially the golden bridge and the natural tone of the third.just wondering what software do you use?
> 
> 
> @!ex said:
> ...



Thanks. Photomatix


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 30, 2012)

5D3 with Canon 24TSE ii shot 4 images PP with HDR Efex Pro 2 CS6


----------



## MARKOE PHOTOE (Aug 30, 2012)

A few more with Zeiss lenses, either 3,5 or 7 shots, PP with Photomatix Pro


----------



## blaydese (Aug 30, 2012)

MARKOE PHOTOE said:


> 5D3 with Canon 24TSE ii shot 4 images PP with HDR Efex Pro 2 CS6



Amazing, thanks for share.

Peace! 8)


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 31, 2012)

Here are my attempts. Taken from my T3i and processed in DPP.

My reef tank





My planted tank


----------



## blaydese (Aug 31, 2012)

2n10 said:


> Here are my attempts. Taken from my T3i and processed in DPP.
> 
> My reef tank
> 
> ...



Oh cool idea, and nice setup ya go there. Try some more and post some more.

Peace! 8)


----------



## 2n10 (Aug 31, 2012)

Thanks, kind of tough because the fish are quite active so there are ghosts all over the place. I'll need to find a way to do it with more shots maybe.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Aug 31, 2012)

Here's one that i tried going more 'natural' on...3 shot HDr niks HDR efex


----------



## makuroske (Aug 31, 2012)

HDR of the Grand Canyon South Rim!


----------



## Rab (Aug 31, 2012)

these are great - funnily enough, i found this same church on a roadtrip this summer. 







@!ex said:


> some more from the last few weeks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blaydese (Sep 2, 2012)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> Here's one that i tried going more 'natural' on...3 shot HDr niks HDR efex



Rich colors Chuck, I like the depth of the shot too. Nice work.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Sep 2, 2012)

makuroske said:


> HDR of the Grand Canyon South Rim!



makuroske, nice natural look, I'd like to see some really blown (Lots of HDR) shots of the GC if you don't mind.
Keep up the good work.

and welcome to CR.

Peace! 8)


----------



## makuroske (Sep 2, 2012)

Thanks Blaydese!

The rest of my GC photos have'nt been processed yet. My Macbook Pro died and I ended up getting an Asus... I haven't loaded up any photo software yet or even copied my archives over. Getting back to work has eaten up all my time! :'(

But I'll include some other of my HDR shots. I'm currently teaching English in Japan. I've traveled to some amazing places during my stay here!


----------



## makuroske (Sep 2, 2012)

A few more!


----------



## rHellfire (Sep 2, 2012)

Here is my HDR from Singapore - Marina Bay Sands Hotel


----------



## blaydese (Sep 2, 2012)

Holy cow!

These are some great images folks. Seems like 
Canon Rumors was overdue for a HDR section 
for a long time. 

*I see most of the naysayers have quieted down*

Keep up the great work, unfortunately I'm down with 
two bad knees at this time and can't make it out of 
the house other than work related. I'll try to get some 
more posted soon.

Peace! 8)


----------



## infared (Sep 3, 2012)

Here's a couple.. They are a little dark...for many...but they aren't boring. 8)


----------



## SwampYankee (Sep 3, 2012)

50D 3 exposuers


----------



## RichM (Sep 3, 2012)

A couple from a recent trip to Dublin Ireland.


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 4, 2012)

Here is another one I did.


----------



## rwmson (Sep 4, 2012)

Canon 5D MKIII, kit lens


----------



## blaydese (Sep 8, 2012)

*Wow those are some amazing shots, the truck, 
church, sunset, just freaking amazing. Keep up 
the great work guys and gals. I get such 
inspiration from seeing other's work, makes 
me carve out time to go do more even with 
such a busy schedule.*

Peace! 8)


----------



## McTography (Sep 21, 2012)

Dock Under!

Grand Case, St Martin


----------



## 1982chris911 (Sep 21, 2012)

All 5d III up to 12 Exposures (mostly 5)




St. Charles's Church, Vienna - Moon Light von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Semperoper in Morning Light #2 von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Prague from Powder Tower - Fire sky von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




The Gondolas of Venice von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Frauenkirche (Church of our Lady) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Zwinger Dresden von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Dresden's Old Town - 5:30AM von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Prague old Town Square - 2AM von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## bchernicoff (Sep 21, 2012)

US Capitol


----------



## learncanon (Sep 21, 2012)

Please critique thank you 
Tell me what do you like/don't like about my photograph so that I can learn more. I am only a student so I can't afford a wide angle lens and stuck at 550D which is still a great cam.
550D 17mm f/8



​


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 21, 2012)

I can't seem to post, and I don't know why... my attached image is only 2mb...


----------



## blaydese (Sep 23, 2012)

McTography said:


> Dock Under!
> 
> Grand Case, St Martin



Super awesome! I love stone and HDR, they are just wonderful subjects together. Keep up the great work!



1982chris911 said:


> All 5d III up to 12 Exposures (mostly 5)



I can't wait to start my HDR night time shooting one day, this inspires me! A++




bchernicoff said:


> US Capitol



Man I wish I had my HDR know-how when I was in D.C. ~ all that stone makes for great HDR shots. Nice picture, thanks for share.



learncanon said:


> Please critique thank you
> Tell me what do you like/don't like about my photograph so that I can learn more. I am only a student so I can't afford a wide angle lens and stuck at 550D which is still a great cam.
> 550D 17mm f/8
> 
> ...



Sun is a bit blown out, but then again that is the trade off for HDR, so I try to avoid direct sunlight like that, wait until the sun goes behind a cloud or is about to set. Keep up the great work!

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Sep 23, 2012)

Recent shot out at Zampa Cape

LOCATION: http://goo.gl/maps/RzBDI







..and just for all the HDR haters out there, here's my sunburn pink ass ...yes Okinawa is really that freaking blue and beautiful.

Looking into the sun... yikes!






Peace! 8)


----------



## @!ex (Sep 25, 2012)

A new one from last weekend. This one has 18+ stops of DR.




End of the Road by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## fotoray (Sep 27, 2012)

7 images shot with 7D + EF-S 17-85 at 24mm, ISO 100, f/16. Shutter speed varied in one-stop steps from -3 to +3 EV 

Goal was to get natural-looking result with details in the shadows on the right while keeping brightly lit sandstone shoreline from getting blown out


----------



## Tammy (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## 2n10 (Sep 28, 2012)

fotoray said:


> 7 images shot with 7D + EF-S 17-85 at 24mm, ISO 100, f/16. Shutter speed varied in one-stop steps from -3 to +3 EV
> 
> Goal was to get natural-looking result with details in the shadows on the right while keeping brightly lit sandstone shoreline from getting blown out



You succeeded magnificently. What program did you use for the 7 shots?


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 28, 2012)

Went for the natural look here.


----------



## jasonsim (Sep 28, 2012)

Some of my HDR's. 

African Elephant: 





Fire Engine:


----------



## Quasimodo (Sep 28, 2012)

@!ex said:


> A new one from last weekend. This one has 18+ stops of DR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This one is great. Great handling of the range, without the oversaturation that I think many of these type of shots normally get. How and where can you see the DR range (since you mention 18+)?


----------



## cayenne (Sep 28, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > A new one from last weekend. This one has 18+ stops of DR.
> ...



Also..what software did you use to put this together?

cayenne


----------



## @!ex (Oct 2, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > A new one from last weekend. This one has 18+ stops of DR.
> ...



Thanks for the compliments. I guess I shouldn't really say 18 stops of DR because it is actually probably more than that, but I can say 18 stops of EV because i know that I bracketed 7 shots at 3 ev spacing per shot. -9,-6,-3,0,+3,+6,+9, and -9to+9 would 18 stops. As for software, photomatix and photoshop.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 3, 2012)

@!ex said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > @!ex said:
> ...



I'm curious if you wouldn't mind going into a bit more detail.

I was looking mostly before at things like photomatix and other apps...to do HDR...that just basically overlaid the images...and you had some basic controls on how to blend them over the whole image...but not in targeted areas.

I've seen a tutorial on youtube..showing one guy that used photoshop...and he was taking each image of the HDR bracket set...and making each one into layers I think...and that way..was kind of 'painting' them into the main image...for instance I'd say he would have done that to regulate the light coming in from the window...but another image for the interior....with mattes and windows on each area...etc.

Is that how you use photoshop on these.....

Would you mind going into a bit more detail of your workflow on these...they really are amazing and I'd love as a noob to get some info on how you processed these.

One area I was thinking HDR would be GREAT...would be for real estate imaging...for a picture of a room...you could get the room exposure right, and 'fix' overblown lights from the window in a targeted manner...etc.

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 4, 2012)

Here is one I did yesterday. I used the 17mm TS F4.0L.


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 4, 2012)

ooops


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 4, 2012)

second


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 4, 2012)

bad internet conn. Here is hopefully the second.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Oct 4, 2012)

5D Mk II and MK III some also 7d 




Brooklyn Bridge - B&amp;W Version von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Sunset at Nymphenburg Palace - Munich von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Milford Sound (4) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Meissen - Saxony von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Cologne Cathedral and Hohenzollern Bridge von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Sydney Skyline - Mrs. Macquarie's Chair von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## MarioMachado (Oct 5, 2012)

http://500px.com/photo/15229325

I'm current on a cruise ship, so my internet is really slow, I tried to upload the picture here but its taking ages, so please have a look in my 500px. 

hope you like it


----------



## Quasimodo (Oct 5, 2012)

MarioMachado said:


> http://500px.com/photo/15229325
> 
> I'm current on a cruise ship, so my internet is really slow, I tried to upload the picture here but its taking ages, so please have a look in my 500px.
> 
> hope you like it



Beautiful scene  The added sunrays are a bit strong?


----------



## @!ex (Oct 8, 2012)

cayenne said:


> @!ex said:
> 
> 
> > Quasimodo said:
> ...



First off thanks for the compliments. HDR (used right) is a great tool for real estate (I shoot it for my realtor girlfriend all the time). As for my workflow, it really depends on the images, but I definitely use both techniques you describe above. I mask in parts of the original images as well as tonemap and exposure fuse. Each techniques has its pros and cons, and I find that combining all three, along with everything else photoshop can do gives me the best results. I don't really love trey ratcliffs cartoony style, but his basic workflow is a pretty good place to start, as he goes over some of the concepts I mentioned above. I think he even has a free tutorial on his website. Check it out. http://www.stuckincustoms.com/learn-photography/

Here is another shot from last weekend, with all the above concepts applied.




Sunset on a season by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 8, 2012)

Tree of Life at DisneyWorld. Single shot HDR.


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 8, 2012)

SERIOUS GRUNGE!
Tattoo bus in Thailand. Single Shot HDR






Street Scene at the Irish Pub, Walking Street, Pattaya, Thailand. Single shot HDR incl. movement.





Church School in BW HDR. Single shot HDR. Gladstone, Australia


----------



## Sitting Elf (Oct 8, 2012)

Couple more....

Old Navy Diver's Helmet. Multi Shot HDR in BW (Island of Guam)





Girl sitting in Doorway. Single shot HDR (DisneyWorld, Florida)





Indian Actor street filming for a movie. Single shot HDR. (Thailand)






I like playing with single shot HDR. The "grunge" effects can be nice and surrealistic. All above done in Photomatix Pro. Standard HDR stuff I do in other programs, including CS6 and Nik.


----------



## blaydese (Oct 9, 2012)

Nice shots @lex and Sitting Elf, really nice ranges... colors are gripping and bold use of HDR on people, I'm no good with HDR and people, I'm waiting to try that some day.

Here are a few form this last weekend... ENJOY!
















PEACE! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Oct 9, 2012)

Oh and I had to share one Grunged out one for all the fans..






PEACE! 8)


----------



## revup67 (Oct 16, 2012)

Big Brook Nature Preserve Colts Neck, New Jersey - processed in DPP (-2,0,+2) with 24-105 L lens and Canon 5D Mark III - just dug the way the light was piercing through the branches




Big Brook Nature Preserve by Revup67, on Flickr


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 16, 2012)

One of my very first HDR using DPP. Taken with 500D + 28mm F1.8.

Fisherman's boat of life.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 16, 2012)

Another one. This time, with some graduated sunset filter. I applied HDR a little bit to bring out the boat and the sand. I used DPP's HDR. Taken with 500D + 28mm F1.8.


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Oct 16, 2012)

How I edit my photos: http://composingthemoment.com/how-i-edit-my-photos/


----------



## MrKorney (Oct 16, 2012)

First HDR not using in camera.


----------



## blaydese (Oct 17, 2012)

Lots of great shots... liking the fall colors.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Oct 17, 2012)

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Oct 22, 2012)

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Oct 22, 2012)

Peace! 8)


----------



## McTography (Oct 22, 2012)

Bushkill Falls! The Niagara of Pennsylvania.


----------



## nefarious (Oct 23, 2012)

Dont know which one works better - B&W or Color - Mont St. Michel


----------



## nefarious (Oct 23, 2012)

One more Pont Du Gard in France


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 23, 2012)

nefarious said:


> One more Pont Du Gard in France



This is really, really nice. One question though, (I've not been there), is the structure really leaning that way? It's an aqueduct right? I hope to see one soon.


----------



## nefarious (Oct 23, 2012)

No its from where i took the picture - Yes it is an aqueduct


----------



## Patrick (Oct 23, 2012)

Autumnal scene from Ireland - this is Knockanaffrin, the 3rd highest mountain in the Comeragh Mountains area and the 74th highest in Ireland.
Not sure about the best size to post, hope this appears ok.


----------



## willis (Oct 23, 2012)

Birgitta. Going to it's last sail before winter.





And again if link image is not showing up like for me, here's direct link to it:
http://flic.kr/p/dmVKYg


----------



## McTography (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm trying to get better at these. This one is probably a little over the top. It's tough to hold back tho haha.


----------



## @!ex (Oct 24, 2012)

Lots of good shots guys, although I think there are constantly three big things that a lot of you can work one. 1) Using HDR to capture DR that is impossible with a single exposure, and not just as a detail enhancing effect. 2) reducing the muddy gray tones in the final image as well as getting back to a sharp image. 3) Overcooking the light adjustments such that there are no bright and no dark areas. It always looks bad to me when the sky is darker than the subject/ground.

That being said, keep up the good work, here are a couple new ones for me...




Above Ground... by @!ex, on Flickr




Shadows at the Windowpanes by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## chops411 (Oct 26, 2012)

My first try.


----------



## CTJohn (Oct 27, 2012)

Enders State Park in Connecticut. 3 images 2 stops apart, processed in Photomatix.


----------



## @!ex (Oct 28, 2012)

If you have ever seen Easy Rider you will recognize this crypt (Peter Fonda is sitting on the statue's lap crying as if it is his mother). From the legendary Saint Louis Cemetery #1 in NOLA. The clouds that day were pretty surreal. 




Fonda's Madonna by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## Creek28 (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi, This is my first post on CR.
HDR taken in my backyard. Photomatix was used to process the image.
Any feedback would be appreciated.
Thankyou


----------



## serendipidy (Oct 28, 2012)

Creek28 said:


> Hi, This is my first post on CR.
> HDR taken in my backyard. Photomatix was used to process the image.
> Any feedback would be appreciated.
> Thankyou



Absolutely gorgeous! Love it. Welcome


----------



## blaydese (Oct 28, 2012)

Please lend some constructive advice, please be gentle, ... :-\








Peace! 8)


----------



## rodansagay (Oct 28, 2012)

my first post


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 28, 2012)

blaydese said:


> Please lend some constructive advice, please be gentle, ... :-\
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Scene wise, you can get a little bit frontal with the two obvious subjects or get another subject. Clouds are good but looks incomplete, overexposed and over-saturated just like the whole scene. Stopping down by 1 or 2 EV would do it nicely. Overall, you might want to rethink the the framing. A wider angle will certainly help you. Having a good ND filter will also help.


----------



## florianbieler.de (Oct 28, 2012)

Handheld with 5D Mark III.


----------



## karen.tao (Oct 28, 2012)

This was taken at Miyajima Island, near Hiroshima. I tried to make the colours look as natural as possible.


----------



## mamort (Oct 28, 2012)

First post on Canon Rumors! 

Lovely shot from Miyajima! I was there this summer, but only during daytime when the sun made the light very harsh. 

Here is a couple of HDR shots from a very small church in Taormina, Sicilia (Italy). Tried to make them seem less HDR'ish. Processed first with Photomatix and then with Photoshop. Shot with 450D.


----------



## yogi (Oct 28, 2012)

DB said:


> My only other attempt at HDR failed miserably back in 2011, when I took 3 bracketed RAW exposures of one of the bridges over the River Liffey in Dublin whilst standing on another bridge - was a dull day and the result was not great - so I put it through a '1940s Ad' Toon-It filter and got this (below). I know it looks cheesy but some of those plug-in filters for PS, especially the ones that simulate old 35mm film (grains, emulsions etc.) look interesting.




I love it. One of my other hobbies is artistic painting, and i sometimes experiment with special effects on my photos. Am not as much of a purist as some phohtographers are, (or maybe i am just not as good). I have altered some of my photos in photoshop that didnt quite make the grade, and turned them into something interesting artistically speaking.


----------



## pierceography (Oct 28, 2012)

blaydese said:


> Please lend some constructive advice, please be gentle, ... :-\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Composition wise, it seems a bit forced. It might have been good to leave some breathing room on either side of the image. HDR wise, well... I'm going to try to be nice. The gamma is WAY too high -- this makes the shot look really flat. The colors are not natural (orange skin tones, clouds have some magenta to them) and seem overly saturated, but this may be due to the punched gamma. And there also seems to be ghosting in one of the subjects.

Have you thought about adjusting the photo in ACR or your raw processing software of choice? The sky could use a grad filter, and HDR may not be necessary if you can recover enough detail from one of your shots. If not, try reducing the gamma... you'll notice a big difference.


----------



## applecider (Oct 28, 2012)

St John's bridge North Portland Oregon.


----------



## blaydese (Oct 29, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback, going to tweak it some and see what I get.

Peace! 8)


----------



## @!ex (Nov 1, 2012)

A couple new ones...




Everything Peels... by @!ex, on Flickr




Fall in Boulder by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## blaydese (Nov 4, 2012)

Great shots @!ex, you must travel a lot to get those shots.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Nov 4, 2012)

One before the monsoon rains came a rolling in today...








PEACE! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Nov 4, 2012)

Well okay TWO more then,.... this one I went nuts on, just had some fun with it..

Enjoy!









Peace! 8)


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 4, 2012)

Onesquethaw Falls by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## pierceography (Nov 4, 2012)

jwilbern, very nice photo. How did you overcome ghosting in the waterfall? Was that a single exposure blended with others?


----------



## jwilbern (Nov 5, 2012)

pierceography said:


> jwilbern, very nice photo. How did you overcome ghosting in the waterfall? Was that a single exposure blended with others?


Thank you pierceography. I blended 6 images at one stop apart with no deghosting needed. I have not found any type of deghosting to be necessary in waterfalls or other fast moving water. I used Photomatix 4.


----------



## pierceography (Nov 5, 2012)

Very nice results. It hardly looks like an HDR shot, which is a compliment. I love the exposure and not overdoing the colors/strength as most (myself often included) tend to do with HDR. Just a really great photo. 

I too use Photomatix 4, so I'll have to keep that in mind with water. I've been reluctant to shoot water, given the ghosting obstacles that need to be overcome. Looks like photomatix handled it like a champ.


----------



## blaydese (Nov 12, 2012)

Just having fun.../ messing around... wanted to see if I could read this after HDR... ;D






Peace! 8)


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 12, 2012)

I hope this is the right thing to do here, but it says post images, This was my first attempt at a HDR Photo, I thought I would take it of the Sunset over the East African Port, Stone Town in Zanzibar...

It was taken on my Canon 7D, 24-105mm L IS.




Sunset-over-Stonetown by Richard Davies Photography, on Flickr

Feedback, Positive or Negative would be appreciated.


----------



## K-amps (Nov 12, 2012)

jwilbern said:


> Waterfall on Onesquethaw Creek Rd. by jwilbern, on Flickr



Very nicely done!


----------



## orioncroft (Nov 13, 2012)

Any constructive criticism is welcome. Shot with 5D2 --- 24-70 2.8. Post processed in Photomatix.


----------



## blaydese (Nov 13, 2012)

orioncroft & RichardTHF

Very nicely done.

Peace! 8)


----------



## RichardTHF (Nov 13, 2012)

thank you Blaydese  

And like he said! very good job Orioncroft


----------



## K-amps (Nov 13, 2012)

Orioncroft well done... good use of reduced saturation.

However just taking your fist shot as an example, the sea to the left is very low contrast compared to the brick on the right, so the eye pulls to the right more... 

I would experiment with a layer of a nice single exposure (one of the frames you used to HDR) and blend/ layer it with the finished HDR and mask away the HDR portion of the sea, showing the regular exposure (which would be higher contrasting)... 

This is not a criticism, just something that could open new venues for you?


----------



## blaydese (Nov 16, 2012)

Peace! 8)


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 16, 2012)

Here are two of mine from the English countryside.
My main aim in producing HDR pictures is..............they don't look HDR !
The picture of Conisbrough Castle is part of my work with Building Panoramics. 
Conisbrough Castle was made famous in the Scott novel "Ivenhoe"


----------



## Patrick (Nov 16, 2012)

@Sporgon Lovely work, each has a lovely depth of colour without too much saturation.


----------



## infared (Nov 16, 2012)

Sandy's aftermath. Ocean Grove, NJ.


----------



## Sporgon (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks for your kind comments Patrick- both these pictures are four or five frame stitches, so ( the originals) are very high megapixel, but taken on a large pixel camera (5D). I think this helps achieve the colour depth. Not sure if an ultra high pixel camera would achieve the same effect in one frame.


----------



## blaydese (Nov 17, 2012)

Peace! 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 17, 2012)

Beautiful photo Eric.

I have never tried HDR but would like to learn. What camera, lens, and settings did you use? How many shots and size of EV bracketing do you usually use? What PP software do you recommend?

Thanks for any advice.

Peace


----------



## Waterdonkey (Nov 18, 2012)

Photomatix HDR Aperture plug-in. I find it easy to use.
Canon 7D 15-85mm EF-s


----------



## iris chrome (Nov 18, 2012)

Nice shot waterdonkey.

This is my first ever HDR photo. Handheld with XSi and 18-55mm.




Morikami by Iris Chrome, on Flickr


----------



## yuxinhong (Nov 18, 2012)

Here is one i took for my client


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Nov 18, 2012)

Long time viewer, first time caller! I'm new here and thought I'd upload a few HDR shots I've recently taken here in Luang Prabang, Laos.
Also, just started uploading to 500px.
http://500px.com/joshuajacks


----------



## blaydese (Nov 19, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Beautiful photo Eric.
> 
> I have never tried HDR but would like to learn. What camera, lens, and settings did you use? How many shots and size of EV bracketing do you usually use? What PP software do you recommend?
> 
> ...



serendipidy,

Thank you, I try, I mean I'm not even close 
to these other guys and gals, but I have fun 
and that is what matters.


I use a Canon 60D, with 18-135 lens 
(The one that comes with it from the store) 
http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Canon-EF-S-18-135mm-f-3.5-5.6-IS-Lens-Review.aspx
I'm yet to buy my first L lens.

As for settings... this is how I do 
mine: (Not my video, but I found 
this a while back and he covers it well)
HDR photography tutorial Canon 60d Photomatix image processing

Note: there's other ways to set bracketing on a 60D 
the Quick Menu setting is faster.

Good luck and enjoy!

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Nov 19, 2012)

joshuajacks324 said:


> Long time viewer, first time caller! I'm new here and thought I'd upload a few HDR shots I've recently taken here in Luang Prabang, Laos.
> Also, just started uploading to 500px.
> http://500px.com/joshuajacks









joshuajacks324, super awesome! Love it ! Have fun, go deep, grunge it out.

Peace! 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 19, 2012)

Thanks Blaydese. The video was very helpful. I will have to give HDR a try after I get Photomatix.


----------



## Hector1970 (Nov 20, 2012)

Hi All,
HDR is like Marmite/Vegamite - you either love it or hate it.
Me - I'm a fan , I like it can do to a scene to make it pop .
I accept though that others don't like. I think it's pretty fair.
It can be overdone and doesn't suit everything.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/fergalocallaghan/8204550572/#in/photostream
This is my attempt at one. Would love feedback (postive or negative :-\).
Kind Regards
Fergal


----------



## cayenne (Nov 21, 2012)

Hector1970 said:


> Hi All,
> HDR is like Marmite/Vegamite - you either love it or hate it.
> Me - I'm a fan , I like it can do to a scene to make it pop .
> I accept though that others don't like. I think it's pretty fair.
> ...



That's pretty cool...has a Steam Punk kind of look to it....

What tools did you use for that? What kind of exposure bracket?

C


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 21, 2012)

Hector1970 said:


> Hi All,
> HDR is like Marmite/Vegamite - you either love it or hate it.
> Me - I'm a fan , I like it can do to a scene to make it pop .
> I accept though that others don't like. I think it's pretty fair.
> ...


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 21, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> Beautiful photo Eric.
> 
> I have never tried HDR but would like to learn. What camera, lens, and settings did you use? How many shots and size of EV bracketing do you usually use? What PP software do you recommend?
> 
> ...



Try using DPP first. It has an HDR tool that's very easy to use. I use it mostly because it's easy to achieve a natural look using it besides from the fact that it's free. Once you decided you wanted to try advanced HDR, try Photomatix.


----------



## blaydese (Nov 21, 2012)

Hector1970 said:


> Hi All,
> HDR is like Marmite/Vegamite - you either love it or hate it.
> Me - I'm a fan , I like it can do to a scene to make it pop .
> I accept though that others don't like. I think it's pretty fair.
> ...



Hector1970,

Very very nice, a non-landscape, still object HDR, 
very cool. Keep at it, in fact that reminds me of a 
guy that went to an art museum, (One that let's 
you take pictures), and came back with tons of 
HDR shots of painting, his "blues" came out 
looking like the blue on the bench vice in your pic.

Keep up the great work!

Peace! 8)


----------



## djw (Nov 21, 2012)

blaydese said:


> Please lend some constructive advice, please be gentle, ... :-\
> 
> 
> 
> ...



blaydese! This is fantastic—I wouldn't change a thing. Just add a traffic sign or traffic cone and this would be a Jeffrey Smart painting.


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 21, 2012)

VSJ...thanks. I'll give DPP's HDR a try first to see if I'm any good at it before I invest in Photomatix.


----------



## arioch82 (Nov 21, 2012)

playing with the tone mapping in lightroom....


----------



## infared (Nov 22, 2012)

Come out of your shell.....and play!


----------



## scresswell (Nov 23, 2012)

My first attempt with NikSoft's HDR Efex 2, from a recent trip to Hong Kong: http://500px.com/photo/18420309


*Victoria Harbour*


----------



## blaydese (Nov 23, 2012)

djw said:


> blaydese! This is fantastic—I wouldn't change a thing. Just add a traffic sign or traffic cone and this would be a Jeffrey Smart painting.




Awe, thanks djw, that made my day, 
have a great day and Happy Thanksgiving 
if you're American.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Nov 23, 2012)

scresswell said:


> My first attempt with NikSoft's HDR Efex 2, from a recent trip to Hong Kong:



Ohhh, scresswell that is delicious, I can add my own mental audio and feel as if I'm there on that hill.

Great work and +10 for a nighttime HDR shot, hard to pull off.

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Nov 23, 2012)

infared said:


> Come out of your shell.....and play!



Neat, I like the big wrench on the floor, gives it depth.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Kumakun (Nov 23, 2012)

This is my first attempt at an HDR image. Tripods weren't allowed, so I had used the in-camera HDR function on my 5DIII and saved the RAW files, then used Photoshop Elements 10 to process the HDR. Kobuntei at Kairakuen Garden. Mito City, Ibaraki Prefecture, Japan. 22 November 2012.


----------



## Eli (Nov 23, 2012)

I don't understand why people take HDR photos just for the sake of it being "HDR". Good composition leads to a more striking image than having bad composition and high dynamic range.


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Nov 24, 2012)

Gas Pumps outside Luang Prabang Museum, Laos.


----------



## infared (Nov 24, 2012)

Eli said:


> I don't understand why people take HDR photos just for the sake of it being "HDR". Good composition leads to a more striking image than having bad composition and high dynamic range.



I agree, whole-heartedly. It is a great tool to expand tonal range if used "tastefully"!


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 24, 2012)

infared said:


> Eli said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand why people take HDR photos just for the sake of it being "HDR". Good composition leads to a more striking image than having bad composition and high dynamic range.
> ...


Agreed, And it seems like it would be the combination of the two that would make the best sense... Why shoot something as HDR, if there is no composition? Why shoot any photo with no composition?


----------



## blaydese (Nov 24, 2012)

Eli said:


> I don't understand why people take HDR photos just for the sake of it being "HDR". Good composition leads to a more striking image than having bad composition and high dynamic range.



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8064.0



infared said:


> I agree, whole-heartedly. It is a great tool to expand tonal range if used "tastefully"!



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8064.0




Krob78 said:


> Agreed, And it seems like it would be the combination of the two that would make the best sense... Why shoot something as HDR, if there is no composition? Why shoot any photo with no composition?



http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=8064.0


It's an art form, 









".... why shoot black and white when color photography 
has been invented." 

badcontrol.net/awesome-photoshop-colorized-photos/

That is what you sound like, listen to yourself 
guys and gals, you sound like.... well,... old people. 
  j/k, you can say whatever you want, ...

(Sarcasm) That reminds me I need to get over to the other 
sections and do some bashing over there... now 
where is the __________ section at.... 

peace! 8)


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 26, 2012)

+1....Photography is an art form...beauty is in the eye of the beholder 8)

I don't understand why Picasso painted distorted people or Monet painted pastel blotchy pictures.

I don't understand who would pay $86.9 million USD for what looks like a 1st grader art class.

Orange, Red, Yellow (1961) By Mark Rothko. $86.9 million (2012) Christie's New York


----------



## hrjoe (Nov 26, 2012)

Bali, Indonesia


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 26, 2012)

hrjoe

Beautiful photo...well done.


----------



## blaydese (Nov 26, 2012)

serendipidy said:


> +1....Photography is an art form...beauty is in the eye of the beholder 8)
> 
> I don't understand why Picasso painted distorted people or Monet painted pastel blotchy pictures.
> 
> ...



I literally laughed out loud ;D

peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Nov 26, 2012)

hrjoe said:


> Bali, Indonesia



hrjoe,

Bravo ! Bravo ! Love it !


Please post more !


Peace! 8)


----------



## hrjoe (Nov 27, 2012)

@serendipidy & blaydese, thanks.

Here is my other shot at Belitung Island, Indonesia


----------



## blaydese (Nov 27, 2012)

hrjoe said:


> @serendipidy & blaydese, thanks.
> 
> Here is my other shot at Belitung Island, Indonesia




WOW hrjoe, that is beautiful !

Thanks for share, I don't think 
you need any help on HDR. So 
please post more and let us enjoy 

Peace! 8)


----------



## xenon2000 (Nov 27, 2012)

Sunset at Port Willunga , South Australia


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 27, 2012)

hrjoe said:


> Bali, Indonesia


Joe: WOW!! Exceptionally nice HDR... Well done!


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 27, 2012)

hrjoe,

Love your boat/sunset photo. I would hang it on my living room wall!

What were your settings?


----------



## hrjoe (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Krob78

@serendipidy, I use Canon 5D III, 24-105 lens at 60mm f/10, 3 shots bracketing -2, 0, +2. Processed uding Photomatix, Lightroom 4 and Ps CS6.


----------



## infared (Nov 28, 2012)

5DIII and Zeiss


----------



## serendipidy (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks. I want to eventually try HDR.


----------



## blaydese (Nov 29, 2012)

infared said:


> 5DIII and Zeiss



Was that on fire? ???

Peace! 8)


----------



## infared (Nov 29, 2012)

blaydese said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > 5DIII and Zeiss
> ...



No...but I think HR's boat is....... 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 1, 2012)

infared said:


> 5DIII and Zeiss


Just shows you, HDR's don't have to be overexposed and exploding with color... Although this image isn't one, B&W hdr's can also be quite dramatic!


----------



## sparda79 (Dec 4, 2012)

The 'Masjid Tuanku Mizan Zainal Abidin' a.k.a. 'Masjid Besi'



Masjid Besi by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## mycanonphotos (Dec 4, 2012)




----------



## cayenne (Dec 4, 2012)

What are ya'll using to process these?

I downloaded and tried to dabble with Luminance http://qtpfsgui.sourceforge.net/...but I can't seem to get anything decent out of it.

I set my 5D3 to do HDR...it has 3 bracketed shots, plus the jpg it puts together. I threw out the jpg is did......took the 3x bracked RAWs, exported to full sized jpegs and loaded into the program...but get tiny, crappy pics coming out.


----------



## hrjoe (Dec 5, 2012)

DESA Restaurant, Den Haag, Netherland


----------



## hrjoe (Dec 5, 2012)

cayenne said:


> What are ya'll using to process these?
> 
> I downloaded and tried to dabble with Luminance http://qtpfsgui.sourceforge.net/...but I can't seem to get anything decent out of it.
> 
> I set my 5D3 to do HDR...it has 3 bracketed shots, plus the jpg it puts together. I threw out the jpg is did......took the 3x bracked RAWs, exported to full sized jpegs and loaded into the program...but get tiny, crappy pics coming out.


Have you try Photomatix Pro? Maybe you should check it out.


----------



## keasla (Dec 24, 2012)

Pennington Flash Sunset by KEASLA, on Flickr




Pennington Flash Lake by KEASLA, on Flickr




Pennington Flash Benches by KEASLA, on Flickr


----------



## RVB (Dec 24, 2012)

I used a TSE 17 here....


----------



## tiger82 (Dec 24, 2012)

Ohe'o Gulch in Maui, HI


----------



## girod199 (Dec 27, 2012)

So many great images! Good job everyone. I got Photomatix for Christmas and the HDR quality is so much better than Photoshop's. Here are some images I processed in Photomatix and edited in Photoshop.




El Pescador State Beach by M Girod, on Flickr




El Pescador State Beach by M Girod, on Flickr


----------



## blaydese (Dec 28, 2012)

girod199 said:


> So many great images! Good job everyone. I got Photomatix for Christmas and the HDR quality is so much better than Photoshop's. Here are some images I processed in Photomatix and edited in Photoshop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 I like these ! Cool colors and like how you got down close to the ground. Thanks for share !

Peace! 8)


----------



## tiger82 (Dec 28, 2012)

My version of a surreal sunrise at the summit of Mt. Haleakala in Maui


----------



## NSBrent (Dec 28, 2012)

Hey guys, I am very new to HDR and wanted to show you some of my work. I do contract work for the Norfolk Southern Railroad. Here are a few HDR images I did. All done in PS6. Cant seem to get that halo effect out on some images. Any ideas?

Brent


----------



## Eli (Dec 28, 2012)

NSBrent said:


> Hey guys, I am very new to HDR and wanted to show you some of my work. I do contract work for the Norfolk Southern Railroad. Here are a few HDR images I did. All done in PS6. Cant seem to get that halo effect out on some images. Any ideas?
> 
> Brent



To reduce the visibility of the halo effect, you could use Photoshop to layer mask. Many ways to do it but one of the ways you can try is to layer mask the sky and trees with the original photo.


----------



## xenon2000 (Dec 29, 2012)

Looking for some inspiration while driving around the back paddocks near home I saw this old VW sitting abandoned in a field and the rest is history  3 Brackets at 2 ev spacings apart , processed in photomatix and finished up in cs6 with some nik effex thrown in as well.


----------



## blaydese (Dec 30, 2012)

xenon2000 said:


> Looking for some inspiration while driving around the back paddocks near home I saw this old VW sitting abandoned in a field and the rest is history  3 Brackets at 2 ev spacings apart , processed in photomatix and finished up in cs6 with some nik effex thrown in as well.



Cool !

peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Dec 30, 2012)

I really suck at this, but here are a few... :-\





















:-[ I wish I had a nice 'L' lens, what's best for outdoor (sorta wide angle) for a Canon 60D ?

I'll need to save about 500 more $$ to get this one:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000AZ57M6/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER

peace! 8)


----------



## Dark Reality (Dec 30, 2012)

blaydese said:


> :-[ I wish I had a nice 'L' lens, what's best for outdoor (sorta wide angle) for a Canon 60D ?
> 
> I'll need to save about 500 more $$ to get this one:
> 
> ...



The 10-22 from canon is considered very good, or the sigma version. It's not "L" but for landscapes, comparable quality.


----------



## MacroBug (Dec 30, 2012)

Here's one I took at Yosemite yesterday. Sunny day with dark shadows in the valley. Tried to keep it as natural as I could. I'm also fairly new to HDR, but love the flexibility it can provide.


----------



## bjd (Dec 30, 2012)

Very nice shot, IMHO a very good example of HDR or EDR maybe?
But I'm jealous, so how come you were there and I wasn't? 

Cheers


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

MacroBug said:


> Here's one I took at Yosemite yesterday. Sunny day with dark shadows in the valley. Tried to keep it as natural as I could. I'm also fairly new to HDR, but love the flexibility it can provide.


Man, that's gorgeous Macro! I'd have to get those jet plumes out of the image though... Excellent image!


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 30, 2012)

keasla said:


> Pennington Flash Sunset by KEASLA, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Sweet!! Great job!


----------



## verysimplejason (Dec 31, 2012)

Krob78 said:


> keasla said:
> 
> 
> > Pennington Flash Sunset by KEASLA, on Flickr
> ...



Good JOB!!! This is what an HDR should be for me, as natural as possible and without the feeling artificial.


----------



## blaydese (Jan 2, 2013)

Dark Reality said:


> The 10-22 from canon is considered very good, or the sigma version. It's not "L" but for landscapes, comparable quality.



Thanks Dark, I added it to my wish list. 
If I get antsy and can't wait until I have 
$1,300 bucks, I might just get this one 
and work with it. Like it's said the shot 
is not the equipment it's the photographer.

Peace! 8)


----------



## cszy67 (Jan 8, 2013)

Here is my first attempt at HDR.

Shot with a 7D using a 16-35mm. Images were +3, 0, -3 and processed using DPP. Please share your constructive criticism and suggestions as I am really looking to learn more.


----------



## blaydese (Jan 8, 2013)

cszy67 said:


> Here is my first attempt at HDR.
> 
> Shot with a 7D using a 16-35mm. Images were +3, 0, -3 and processed using DPP. Please share your constructive criticism and suggestions as I am really looking to learn more.



My advice... stop making the rest of us look bad. ;D

Great job, bold first try with a night shot, landscape is great!

Please post some of the other shots, I know you have more, we need to see more so we can make a better result / overview.

*Man, I wish I could afford a 16-35mm L lens.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

6 exposures HDRed in CS6 and tweaked in LR4.


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

Some more


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

And more...


----------



## cartaphoto (Jan 8, 2013)

BiG Sur, CA 5D Mark III, 24-70 2.8 II


----------



## Frodosbigtoe (Jan 8, 2013)

Last ones, I promise


----------



## cartaphoto (Jan 8, 2013)

Mono Lake, 5D Mark III, 16-35 2.8 II


----------



## Gary D (Jan 11, 2013)

My first attempts at HDR - from Yosemite this summer


----------



## Gary D (Jan 11, 2013)

And a few more from San Juan Islands WA


----------



## Ameripat (Jan 11, 2013)

A house on Canon Beach, Oregon.

Sorry for the double pic.


----------



## mchubi (Jan 11, 2013)

if you like to see more: http://www.seamless-design.de/2/high-dynamic-range/index.html


----------



## leosfo (Jan 11, 2013)

Here is one:


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 11, 2013)

Regensburg Winter Sunset von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Danube Flood in Regensburg von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Neuschwanstein Palace before Sunrise von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 12, 2013)

1982chris911,

Absolutely beautiful...well done!


----------



## blaydese (Jan 13, 2013)

^^ Agree.


Peace! 8)


----------



## thedman (Jan 14, 2013)




----------



## matt2491 (Jan 14, 2013)

Great shot thedman!


----------



## SpecialGregg (Jan 14, 2013)

Philadelphia.


----------



## jasonsim (Jan 14, 2013)

Soaring high like an eagle! Enjoy


----------



## Archangel72 (Jan 14, 2013)

Few HDR pictures from me. 8)

Greetings from Archangel72 

http://www.dreamstime.com/Archangel72_info-resi1896433


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jan 23, 2013)

Ponte Vecchio fading daylight von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Florence Sunset (4) von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr




Hong Kong Island - From the Entrance of ICC von 1982Chris911 (Thank you 1.000.000 Times) auf Flickr


----------



## Visi (Jan 26, 2013)

2 shots from a trip to Glacier National Park in early January


----------



## Krob78 (Jan 26, 2013)

quote author=Gary D link=topic=8065.msg218014#msg218014 date=1357916353]
And a few more from San Juan Islands WA
[/quote]I really like the light house image![


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 26, 2013)

Visi... Very beautiful shots. Love the reflections. Thanks for posting.


----------



## blaydese (Jan 26, 2013)

Visi,

Welcome to the forums, and amazing pictures, what did you use, what lens, what settings, etc.

again, great shots!

Peace! 8)


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

Another from Antarctica, 2011, 1DMKIV, 400f/2.8 V1


----------



## eml58 (Jan 26, 2013)

Antarctica 2011.


----------



## blaydese (Jan 26, 2013)

Great shots eml58 !

I think I need to put on a jacket, I think I'm there. 

Burrrrr!

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Jan 26, 2013)

Another one of my crappy shots.. :-[






*sigh* I need to take a class or something, my pictures look like poo poo :

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Jan 26, 2013)

Anyone want to show pitty on me and send me an L lens? LOL! 

*yes, it's that orange, they use those lights that are like street lights that are orange in color. Saves energy in Japan. :






Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Jan 26, 2013)

Peace! 8)


----------



## Visi (Jan 27, 2013)

blaydese said:


> Visi,
> 
> Welcome to the forums, and amazing pictures, what did you use, what lens, what settings, etc.
> 
> ...



Thanks! Used a 5d iii with at 24-105. Each was a made with 7 shots from -3 to +3 EV shot in RAW and compiled in Photomatix. I got really lucky with the weather. 15 minutes before both shots, the sun was hidden behind clouds and the reflection off the lake wasn't nearly as impressive.


----------



## blaydese (Jan 28, 2013)

Visi said:


> Thanks! Used a 5d iii with at 24-105. Each was a made with 7 shots from -3 to +3 EV shot in RAW and compiled in Photomatix. I got really lucky with the weather. 15 minutes before both shots, the sun was hidden behind clouds and the reflection off the lake wasn't nearly as impressive.



Drooling... a 5D Mark III and a 24-105... ;D 8) : and 7 bracket shots.  WOW!

Looking forward to more pictures.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Niterider (Jan 28, 2013)

A couple taken with a rokinon 14mm F/2.8




Arden Pond by Live By The Night, on Flickr




beach1-1 by Live By The Night, on Flickr


----------



## lundstrom.emil (Jan 30, 2013)

Stockholm, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr




City Hall, Photographer Emil Lundström by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## strykapose (Jan 30, 2013)

The Conservatory Garden by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## strykapose (Jan 30, 2013)

Rise of the Machines Portrait by Strykapose, on Flickr


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 31, 2013)

lundstrom.emil said:


> Stockholm, Photographer Emil Lundstrom by imaginize.net, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful shots!


----------



## serendipidy (Jan 31, 2013)

strykapose said:


> The Conservatory Garden by Strykapose, on Flickr



Really cool...looks like one is peering into a crystal ball 8)


----------



## shutterwideshut (Jan 31, 2013)

*Memories of Kuala Lumpur*
Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EF-S10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM




Memories of Kuala Lumpur by shutterwideshut on Flickr


*Twilight at the Marina Barrage, Singapore*
Canon EOS 7D ı Rokinon 8mm f/3.5 fisheye




Twilight at the Marina Barrage, Singapore by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## cayenne (Jan 31, 2013)

Dang...I gotta learn how to do this....


----------



## florianbieler.de (Feb 7, 2013)

Samyang 14mm, seven shots merged


----------



## blaydese (Feb 11, 2013)

florianbieler.de said:


> Samyang 14mm, seven shots merged



Very nice, thanks for share and how 
do you overall like your Samyang 14mm? 
Would you trade in /up or find it no 
difference than a Canon lens?

Peace! 8)


----------



## Niterider (Feb 11, 2013)

This first image is taken with the Samyang 14mm lens. I love this lens!




Untitled by Live By The Night, on Flickr

This was taken with a Sigma 50mm F/1.4




Untitled by Live By The Night, on Flickr


----------



## blaydese (Feb 12, 2013)

Niterider said:


> This first image is taken with the Samyang 14mm lens. I love this lens!
> This was taken with a Sigma 50mm F/1.4



Gosh two posts in a row with Samyang 14mm lenses ...

*Note to self, check out Samyang 14mm lens*

Great work Niterider, like the black and white mixed 
with color. See that is what HDR and expression are 
all about, GO BOLD or GO HOME! (Does not hurt to 
have $10,000 worth of equipment either, lol!)

Thanks for share!

Peace! 8)


----------



## phillysromo (Feb 12, 2013)

Burgundy


----------



## infared (Feb 12, 2013)

Remember?


----------



## Youdster (Feb 12, 2013)

Shot from recent trip to Egypt (Luxor Temple), from 5 shots edited in HDR Efex Pro 2


----------



## blaydese (Feb 14, 2013)

Welcome Youdster,

Very nice.

I bet you have more to share, no?

Peace! 8)


----------



## Niterider (Feb 14, 2013)

blaydese said:


> Niterider said:
> 
> 
> > This first image is taken with the Samyang 14mm lens. I love this lens!
> ...



Thanks for the feedback! It is definitely worth checking out the 14mm samyang (bower/rokinon/etc). If you end up getting one, make sure it is a good copy. Their quality control isnt like canon, so if you are not blown away by the lens, exchange it for another one. Also, dont worry about the manual focus. At 14mm, it is easy once you get the hang of it. With 10x magnification in liveview, I have never had a problem getting perfect focus.


----------



## Aglet (Feb 15, 2013)

strykapose said:


> Rise of the Machines Portrait by Strykapose, on Flickr



I like that.


----------



## joshuajacks324 (Feb 19, 2013)

http://500px.com/photo/26330079


----------



## MxM (Feb 19, 2013)

see all my other HDR images on my site: http://maximlinssen.com/gallery/urban-exploring/

Best regards,

MxM


----------



## buy2ls (Feb 22, 2013)

Some of my HDRs with Photomatix


----------



## blaydese (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice ! ;D

Daytime pictures too, very bold. 

Thanks for share!

Peace! 8)


----------



## PhotoAviator (Feb 28, 2013)

First attempt; two images using DPP.


----------



## blaydese (Mar 1, 2013)

Good job PhotoAviator, keep at it, it only gets better and funner.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 4, 2013)

Youdster said:


> Shot from recent trip to Egypt (Luxor Temple), from 5 shots edited in HDR Efex Pro 2


This image looks fit for a Si-Fi tv show like Star Gate series ... nice


----------



## Tonywintn (Mar 6, 2013)

I took this last week. It is 3 bracketed exposures in 1/3 stop steps.


----------



## Tonywintn (Mar 6, 2013)

Oops! I meant 2/3 stop steps...


----------



## rpt (Mar 6, 2013)

joshuajacks324 said:


> http://500px.com/photo/26330079


Lovely! Where is this?

*Edit: Sorry, I should have looked at the photo on the 500px site! Never mind, dont bother to respond. *


----------



## Tonywintn (Mar 6, 2013)

Thank you. These are the Smoky Mountains in East Tennessee. This is my backyard about 45 miles from Asheville.


----------



## BCS (Mar 6, 2013)

Bayon


----------



## AnthonySmith (Mar 6, 2013)

5DIII, 70-200 f/2.8L IS II @f/8, 10" ISO200 (in camera HDR Process)


----------



## RMC33 (Mar 6, 2013)

5 shots, 32 bit tiff 1Dx + 24-70.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Mar 7, 2013)

here's a newer one!


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 9, 2013)

MxM said:


> see all my other HDR images on my site: http://maximlinssen.com/gallery/urban-exploring/
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> MxM


That looks like a bunch of giant BANDED TREE SNAKES aka Night Tiger (Boiga irregularis) slithering around those walls ... very nicely compsed.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 9, 2013)

buy2ls said:


> Some of my HDRs with Photomatix


Looks nice and natural


----------



## blaydese (Mar 9, 2013)

Wow o wow,

I can't believe how well the HDR section of CR 
has taken off and done, thanks everyone for 
posting your images and advice across the board, 
I'm sure others as well have learned from all the tips, 
tricks, images and more.

Keep up the great work!


Here is one of my CRAPPY pictures, with my CRAPPY kit lens *sigh*







Peace! 8)


----------



## lehre (Mar 9, 2013)

HDR background deepmasked people on. =easier to match background and people! (than nonHDR) 

photomatix, Photoshop and Lightroom..


----------



## cayenne (Mar 11, 2013)

lehre said:


> HDR background deepmasked people on. =easier to match background and people! (than nonHDR)
> 
> photomatix, Photoshop and Lightroom..



This looks quite nice...can you explain what "deepmasked people" means? 

Thanks in advance,

cayenne


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 11, 2013)

Chuck Alaimo said:


> here's a newer one!


Love it Chuck!


----------



## Krob78 (Mar 11, 2013)

eml58 said:


> Another from Antarctica, 2011, 1DMKIV, 400f/2.8 V1


Very cool! Pun intended!


----------



## MxM (Mar 11, 2013)

Rienzphotoz said:


> MxM said:
> 
> 
> > see all my other HDR images on my site: http://maximlinssen.com/gallery/urban-exploring/
> ...


Thnx mate! Did a new location today, i'll post more when postprocessing is done...


----------



## blaydese (Mar 17, 2013)

Pic from yesterday....Manza Cape.


 I HATE MY F^*&^n kit lens !!!!  EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Standard Zoom Lens can kiss my ... right in the crack !!







Peace! 8)


----------



## 20Dave (Mar 17, 2013)

This is my first try using HDR. Taken with a 20D and a Tamron 28-75 2.8 lens. I welcome any opinions (does it look too artificial?)

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## MxM (Mar 17, 2013)

Shot last monday (11 March, 2013)

see the whole serie on my site http://maximlinssen.com/monastere-king-w/

Greetz,

MxM


----------



## blaydese (Mar 18, 2013)

20Dave said:


> This is my first try using HDR. Taken with a 20D and a Tamron 28-75 2.8 lens. I welcome any opinions (does it look too artificial?)
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave



Looks good to me Dave, Keep up the good work and share more. 

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Mar 18, 2013)

MxM said:


> Shot last monday (11 March, 2013)
> 
> see the whole serie on my site http://maximlinssen.com/monastere-king-w/
> 
> ...



Looks good to me, MxM, a bit og a halo above the sink, but other than that, looks good.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 20, 2013)

blaydese said:


> Pic from yesterday....Manza Cape.
> 
> 
> I HATE MY F^*&^n kit lens !!!!  EF-S 18-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS Standard Zoom Lens can kiss my ... right in the crack !!
> ...


That's a nice pic ... don't hate your lens, looks like it is doing a good job ... but don't let it kiss you right in the you know what, coz you may not know where its been ;D peace


----------



## RGF (Mar 21, 2013)

From recent trip to Venice


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 21, 2013)

RGF said:


> From recent trip to Venice


The foreground is AWESOME but the background sky is kinda getting in the way of an even greater image.


----------



## LOALTD (Mar 21, 2013)

NW Face of Mt Hood at sunset, 3 images, -2, 0, +2


----------



## PhotoAviator (Mar 22, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> NW Face of Mt Hood at sunset, 3 images, -2, 0, +2



Very nice. The colors are beautiful.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 22, 2013)

PhotoAviator said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > NW Face of Mt Hood at sunset, 3 images, -2, 0, +2
> ...


+1


----------



## @!ex (Mar 28, 2013)

A semi new one. 18 stops EV, handheld. Boulder Colorado.


----------



## MxM (Apr 1, 2013)

Hit me baby one more time 8)











Shot last saturday (30 March, 2013)

see the whole serie on my site http://maximlinssen.com/sanatorium-what-else/

Greetz,

MxM


----------



## MxM (Apr 1, 2013)

And another location











Shot last saturday (30 March, 2013)

see the whole serie on my site http://maximlinssen.com/hotel-green-valley/

Greetz,

MxM


----------



## MichaelG (Apr 1, 2013)

It's in fact an extraction from a 360x180 degrees Panorama (found here: http://www.michael-goericke.de/pano/museum/zkm)

Michael


----------



## RMC33 (Apr 1, 2013)

I drive by this barn every day. Decided I liked the look.


----------



## docfrance (Apr 1, 2013)

Delicate Arch, Arches National Park, Utah


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

MichaelG said:


> It's in fact an extraction from a 360x180 degrees Panorama (found here: http://www.michael-goericke.de/pano/museum/zkm)
> 
> Michael


Very cool!~ 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

MxM said:


> Hit me baby one more time 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The keyboard image is excellent, I really like it!


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> NW Face of Mt Hood at sunset, 3 images, -2, 0, +2


Sweet!


----------



## chops411 (Apr 2, 2013)

In camera T4i HDR setting and little editing in Lightroom 3


IMG_0756-Edit by chops411, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 2, 2013)

chops411 said:


> In camera T4i HDR setting and little editing in Lightroom 3
> 
> 
> IMG_0756-Edit by chops411, on Flickr


That's pretty cool too, the verticals are driving me a little crazy though! Nice image


----------



## blaydese (Apr 4, 2013)

MxM said:


> Hit me baby one more time 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bathroom is most excellent, what programs did you use?

Peace! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (Apr 4, 2013)

blaydese said:


> MxM said:
> 
> 
> > Hit me baby one more time 8)
> ...


Just for giggles, I'm guessing he used LR4 and NIK... best guess... I was wondering that about the piano image as well.. Reminded me of the awesome NIK Gold effect filter...


----------



## MxM (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi There,

Thanx for the compliments!

I use Photoshop CS6 with the Photomatix Tone Mapping Plug-In for CS6. Less is more! These are the only 2 tools I need.... and a camera of course (make that 3) 8)


----------



## blaydese (Apr 15, 2013)

Remember is supposed to be

blown-out
blurry
over exposed
burnt
double exposed
triple exposed
highlighted to the extreme
etc. 
... one I did two weeks ago, 
... was steamy hot and a heck of a 
hike to this small water fall.
But well worth it.

;D







Peace! 8)


----------



## @!ex (Apr 17, 2013)

A photo of a waterfall I did a year or so ago. 

It's NOT supposed to be:

Blown out (the highlights at the top are just foggy mist, so there was no more detail than what I show)
over exposed 
over saturated
crunchy
blurry
ect.

(to each his own I suppose)


----------



## Harry Muff (Apr 18, 2013)

Agree with the above.


HDR is simply a method to obtain more detail in shadow and highlight areas than a standard single exposure would allow.


For some reason, along the way, it's been hijacked to create hideous cartoon-like pictures that bear no resemblance to a photo.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 20, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Agree with the above.
> 
> 
> HDR is simply a method to obtain more detail in shadow and highlight areas than a standard single exposure would allow.
> ...




+1


----------



## brianboru (Apr 22, 2013)

Here are two HDR pictures I took at Arches National Park. The first is at dawn facing the Three Gossips and the Pipe Organ. The second is of Sand Dune Arch about a half hour later.


----------



## blaydese (Apr 24, 2013)

Very nice. Great colors and good time of the day.




Peace! 8)


----------



## gbchriste (Apr 24, 2013)

Shot about 30 minutes before sunrise. Canon 5D Mark III and 24-70 2.8L II lens, on a tripod, using mirror lockup, a remote shutter release and 5-shot bracketed exposure. Initial tone mapping done with Photomatix Pro.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 24, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Harry Muff said:
> 
> 
> > Agree with the above.
> ...



+1000!


----------



## PhilBo (Apr 24, 2013)

Here are a couple of mine.




The Medicine by PhilBeauchamp, on Flickr




Misty Tree by PhilBeauchamp, on Flickr




theForum_HDR by PhilBeauchamp, on Flickr




Colosseum in Rome by PhilBeauchamp, on Flickr




Chirstmas Eve 2010 by PhilBeauchamp, on Flickr

Canon T1i processed in Luminance HDR


----------



## GammyKnee (Apr 24, 2013)

Three shot bracket, blended manually in PS then tweaked in LR:




Kilchurn Castle [IMG_1384] by GammyKnee, on Flickr


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 24, 2013)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fo8h6ehp400imc/200_N_Magee-20.jpg


----------



## tombu (Apr 24, 2013)

Jason Montalvo said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fo8h6ehp400imc/200_N_Magee-20.jpg


This is what HDR should be, not that overedited kind.. Fantastic!


----------



## blaydese (Apr 25, 2013)

All great shots, the loft one is great depth and Colosseum ones are freaking awesome!

Don't be afraid to post full grunge shots, F the guys that are all picky, tell them to go to another section, 

Peace! 8)


----------



## blaydese (Apr 25, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> Shot about 30 minutes before sunrise. Canon 5D Mark III and 24-70 2.8L II lens, on a tripod, using mirror lockup, a remote shutter release and 5-shot bracketed exposure. Initial tone mapping done with Photomatix Pro.



Nice colors, depth in the sand is nice too.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Apr 25, 2013)

blaydese said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > Shot about 30 minutes before sunrise. Canon 5D Mark III and 24-70 2.8L II lens, on a tripod, using mirror lockup, a remote shutter release and 5-shot bracketed exposure. Initial tone mapping done with Photomatix Pro.
> ...


+1


----------



## tombu (Apr 25, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> Three shot bracket, blended manually in PS then tweaked in LR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh I accidentally embedded the wrong picture, this is the one I meant! 
But yeah, I understand if some of you like the grunge-look.


----------



## Sporgon (Apr 25, 2013)

GammyKnee said:


> Three shot bracket, blended manually in PS then tweaked in LR:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Nicely done - in good taste


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 25, 2013)

I recently moved into a new apartment, here's an HDR panorama of one of the new bedrooms, shot with a 5DIII + 24L II. I believe there were a total of 12 frames - 4 sets of 3 frames (-2.3, 0, +2.3) converted into 4 32-bit tiff files, then reprocessed in ACR and photomerged via PSCS6:


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 25, 2013)

tombu said:


> Jason Montalvo said:
> 
> 
> > https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fo8h6ehp400imc/200_N_Magee-20.jpg
> ...



Thank you very much for the kind words.


----------



## CTJohn (Apr 25, 2013)

Dianoda said:


> I recently moved into a new apartment, here's an HDR panorama of one of the new bedrooms, shot with a 5DIII + 24L II. I believe there were a total of 12 frames - 4 sets of 3 frames (-2.3, 0, +2.3) converted into 4 32-bit tiff files, then reprocessed in ACR and photomerged via PSCS6:



Very nice. Great use of HDR, not looking like something produced by Looney Tunes.


----------



## infared (Apr 25, 2013)

Fun spot that I like to shoot at. Always something cool there!


----------



## Dianoda (Apr 25, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Dianoda said:
> 
> 
> > I recently moved into a new apartment, here's an HDR panorama of one of the new bedrooms, shot with a 5DIII + 24L II. I believe there were a total of 12 frames - 4 sets of 3 frames (-2.3, 0, +2.3) converted into 4 32-bit tiff files, then reprocessed in ACR and photomerged via PSCS6:
> ...



Thanks. Although most of the credit should really go to the HDR processing method I used - creating 32-bit tiffs in Photoshop CS6 and then reprocessing them in ACR makes it very easy to create well-balanced, realistic looking HDRs. Someone here posted B&H-produced tutorial of that functionality awhile back and it really streamlined my approach to HDRs.

Edit: So it was actually Adorama that made the tutorial I'm referring to, highly recommended viewing if you own a copy of CS6 - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JT1b12BBHs#ws


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 26, 2013)

Here's an HDR I did last weekend


----------



## Hbap085 (Apr 26, 2013)

One of my last HDR efforts....7D with 10-22 and photomatix.


----------



## Hbap085 (Apr 26, 2013)

And another couple...


----------



## K-amps (Apr 27, 2013)

gbchriste said:


> Shot about 30 minutes before sunrise. Canon 5D Mark III and 24-70 2.8L II lens, on a tripod, using mirror lockup, a remote shutter release and 5-shot bracketed exposure. Initial tone mapping done with Photomatix Pro.



One of the most inviting HDr's I have seen in a while. Great taste!


----------



## limit (Apr 27, 2013)

[email protected]+Photoshop


----------



## fugu82 (Apr 29, 2013)

Moon rising over the riverboat Mark Twain, docked in Hannibal, Missouri. 24-105.



Hazy Moon Over the Mark Twain by 8201, on Flickr


----------



## wysiwtf (Apr 29, 2013)

Hey there!

Two shots I made on a trip during the last weekend. Maybe, for some of you the HDR-effect might be overstretched a little ... ;-)


----------



## infared (Apr 30, 2013)

A dark theme....


----------



## blaydese (Apr 30, 2013)

Hbap085 said:


> And another couple...



VERY NICE !

Peace! 8)


----------



## gbchriste (Apr 30, 2013)

K-amps said:


> gbchriste said:
> 
> 
> > Shot about 30 minutes before sunrise. Canon 5D Mark III and 24-70 2.8L II lens, on a tripod, using mirror lockup, a remote shutter release and 5-shot bracketed exposure. Initial tone mapping done with Photomatix Pro.
> ...



Thank you kindly! My first attempt at the technique. I've usually shied away from HDR as a bit of a gimmicky technique. I'm not very fond of the usual "over processed" look of so many I see. But I've become something of a fan of Trey Ratcliff, who has really perfected the process of producing natural looking HDR images. I started with his tutorials, many of which are free at his website.

http://www.stuckincustoms.com/


----------



## Krob78 (May 4, 2013)

Okay, so here's one. I'm trying to keep it a little more realistic. I may try one a bit more radical as well, just for giggles...


----------



## rpt (May 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Okay, so here's one. I'm trying to keep it a little more realistic. I may try one a bit more radical as well, just for giggles...


Does not look like "HDR". Looks good! So how many shots, what EC? What time was it when you took the picture?


----------



## blaydese (May 5, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Okay, so here's one. I'm trying to keep it a little more realistic. I may try one a bit more radical as well, just for giggles...



Krob78, very nice, nice depth.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Q8-MC (May 5, 2013)

Couple of Horse by q8-mc, on Flickr


----------



## FLOYD (May 5, 2013)

Sunrise in Gdynia - Babie Doly (Poland).


----------



## kaihp (May 7, 2013)

Horseshoe Bend in Page, AZ. Photos were taken on October 14th last year at around 9:30am.
Details: Canon 5D3 and 17-40mm f/4L at 20mm. Three RAW shots at f/8: 1/30s, 1/125s, and 1/500s.
Merged using DPP and just tweaked a little - I like taking pictures, not PPing


----------



## Sporgon (May 7, 2013)

A little experiment in trying to match the overall luminance of the scene to how we actually see things. 

The harshness in the neck hood is because the damn horse wouldn't keep still long enough for the drive of a 5D :
so I had to use part of another frame.


----------



## tombu (May 7, 2013)

^Looks nice 
Here's my attempt: 


Forest HDR by TombuPK, on Flickr


----------



## anthonyd (May 7, 2013)

It took me a while before I got him to stop moving his ears.






http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2738399193/#


----------



## shutterwideshut (May 7, 2013)

*In search of his own muse*
Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EFS10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM



In search of his own muse by shutterwideshut on Flickr

*November Rain*
Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EFS10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM



November Rain by shutterwideshut on Flickr


----------



## mycanonphotos (May 7, 2013)

shutterwideshut said:


> *In search of his own muse*
> Canon EOS 7D ı Canon EFS10-22mm f/3.5-4.5 USM
> 
> 
> ...



love the cat


----------



## AtSea (May 7, 2013)

Toronto


----------



## serendipidy (May 7, 2013)

You guys amaze me with these HDR images! Keep posting 8)


----------



## rwmson (May 8, 2013)

Wharton State Forest, New Jersey, USA


----------



## holbein (May 8, 2013)

My attempt


-edit-

This was taken in Southern Norway in a place called Eftang.

The summer is on its way and the stones is trying to break free of the ice.


----------



## rpt (May 8, 2013)

holbein said:


> My attempt


Lovely! Why don't you describe it a bit.


----------



## Click (May 9, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> Raw , one exposure, d800+200/2.0 at 4.0



One exposure ... Impressive.


----------



## rpt (May 9, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> Raw , one exposure, d800+200/2.0 at 4.0





ankorwatt said:


> Raw , one exposure, d800+200/2.0 at 4.0


Great picture! I like the orangish tone. However, and I am sure you figured that there was going to be a "however"... 

The sun is on the first third (from the left), the first building (from the left) that has a chimney starts on the next third, the horizon is smack-bam right in the center! The top member of the bridge forms a boring straight line that runs along with the horizon. So what is it that you are trying to convey pictorially, except for the colour orange? And there are these branches on the top to the right of the picture - they distract me.

I was not there, hence, I could be very off in my suggestion. However (yes, another count of that word...), if I were you, I would go further up, past the bridge, then frame the picture without the chimneys and with the sun on either the first or second one-thirds position. AND the horizon would not be ambivalent - 50-50. It would frame either more sky, or water depending on what looked better.

But then that is just me...

I hope that helps.


----------



## rpt (May 9, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> well It was not about the motive , it was about that you can dig out information from one raw file with out banding and noise.


Sorry, I thought you were sharing a picture you made. My mistake... Please convey it to the photographer. I think he could learn and deliver great stuff if only he figured out geometry (3D geometry)...


----------



## Sporgon (May 9, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> well It was not about the motive, its a bridge against the sun , it was about that I can dig out information from one raw file from sun into shadows with out banding and noise in the shadows. You need two different exposure to do the same with a Canon, I can do it hand held you must use a tripod.




Oh no :-\

Here we go again. You don't honestly think the picture you've posted can technically compete with some of the competent HDR images posted on this thread do you ?


----------



## Sporgon (May 9, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > ankorwatt said:
> ...



This thread's about HDR. You're single frame picture isn't actually 'HDR' in this context.

However your post does show that even when using a D800, a single frame exposure in extreme EV range is no match for well blended bracketed exposures, so from that point it's quite useful.

When blending multiple exposures 14 stops of DR has no advantage over anything else anyway.


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> possible, but you can make/develope two copies from the same raw file/exposure , one after highlights and one after the shadows and blend them, handhold and no worry about the subject moving or not.


Have to be a blistering fast shutter speed, I believe I've seen it done but the tripod is most certainly the option to go with!


----------



## rpiotr01 (May 9, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> Raw , one exposure, d800+200/2.0 at 4.0



The DR of the D800 and Sony sensor is well known, however, I don't think this qualifies as HDR. I get that there is no noise or banding, but there's also no detail. It's out of focus mush. Again, technically it's a nice piece of kit, but there is no interest in the shadow area that was lifted (a common theme I remember seeing from a lot of people when the D800 was first released). The interest of the photo, IMO, is the beautiful orange color of the sun and sky. It's a nice photo which could have benefited from the use of bracketing and a tripod.


----------



## Niterider (May 9, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> well It was not about the motive, its a bridge against the sun, nothing fancy . It more about that I can dig out information from one raw file from sun into shadows with out banding and noise in the shadows. You need two different exposure to do the same with a Canon, I can do it hand held, you must use a tripod. This file are now saved 4 times as a JPG =not optimal.



Ahh and all hope that this thread wouldn't be hijacked by the dynamic range discussion is gone. Please try not to ruin this thread like you have ruined many others...

If you have hdr pictures to post, this is the place to post them. Take the dr discussion elsewhere.


----------



## Krob78 (May 9, 2013)

Niterider said:


> ankorwatt said:
> 
> 
> > well It was not about the motive, its a bridge against the sun, nothing fancy . It more about that I can dig out information from one raw file from sun into shadows with out banding and noise in the shadows. You need two different exposure to do the same with a Canon, I can do it hand held, you must use a tripod. This file are now saved 4 times as a JPG =not optimal.
> ...


Agreed, just post'em. We'll let you know how we like'm... They're great to look at! For what it's worth, Crayola Crayons have a better DR than Walmart brand... but my grand daughter hasn't let that get in the way of her creating art... Bring on some more HDR images!


----------



## MxM (May 12, 2013)

Time to post some new and fresh pictures.

It's an old abandoned theater.

















The rest of the pictures are on my site.
http://maximlinssen.com/eastern-cinema/

Hope you like them! Feedback is welcome...

MxM


----------



## MxM (May 12, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> I take the discussion else where, but the last pictures and several others photos , what have they to do with HDR?
> Motive you should manage with one exposure and some work in raw and PS



Because the last pictures are all HDR pictures.


----------



## candyman (May 12, 2013)

MxM said:


> Time to post some new and fresh pictures.
> 
> It's an old abandoned theater.
> 
> ...




Maxim, I like them very much. very interesting subject and good HDR. Exactly fit the purpose and not overdone. Well done!


----------



## woollybear (May 12, 2013)

I don't know, any good? I tried to get the sun behind the steeple but couldn't get an angle on it.


----------



## knkedlaya (May 12, 2013)

Used 3 images, created this HDR in DPP, vivid mode.


----------



## Sporgon (May 12, 2013)

woollybear said:


> I don't know, any good? I tried to get the sun behind the steeple but couldn't get an angle on it.



I think you've got the exposure gradient throughout the picture spot on; it look 'real', which for _my_ tastes is preferable


----------



## Skulker (May 12, 2013)

ankorwatt said:


> I take the discussion else where, but the last pictures and several others photos , what have they to do with HDR?
> 
> We can take this example, which I also have corrected , contrast etc, original look hazy
> Motive you should manage with one exposure and some work in raw and PS



Can I suggest that you try some HDR on this shot to improve the rather dark areas in the canyon. It could look much better then. 

While your improving it you might like to put in a bit of foreground so the river is not clipped at the bottom of the frame. At the moment it looks like the water might leak out and get the viewers feet wet. ;D


----------



## hammar (May 12, 2013)

http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7309/8733473482_19c81e5f86_b.jpg

Built-in 5D Mark III HDR, Art Vivid. I like the results except for the transitions between sky and land (trees etc) - glow.


----------



## Cookie28 (May 17, 2013)

Arundel Castle HDR using HDR Efex Pro 2

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## kaihp (May 17, 2013)

Skulker said:


> Can I suggest that you try some HDR on this shot to improve the rather dark areas in the canyon. It could look much better then.
> 
> While your improving it you might like to put in a bit of foreground so the river is not clipped at the bottom of the frame. At the moment it looks like the water might leak out and get the viewers feet wet. ;D



Actually, it wasn't ankorwatt's shot but mine. It is a HDR shot. There's a 300m drop to the Colorado river, so I wasn't prepared to get any closer to the edge than the 0.5m I was.

But thank you to ankorwatt for showing what a bit of "anti-haze" can do to my picture - I've now learned how to do that in PS and it does indeed improve the picture.
Only it didn't look like that when I took the picture


----------



## RMC33 (May 17, 2013)

17mm TS-E, 1Dx 3 exposure HDR 32 Bit. 4mm of tilt (down in this case) and 4mm of shift to the left.

Shot from the 17th story penthouse after a day of shooting kayaking. It was nice to have a chance to take a picture I could think about. Shot at around 8:30pm in Reno, Nevada. Here it is at Flickr Full size: http://rmc33.com/13A6Yhi


----------



## infared (May 17, 2013)

Desktops have changed!


----------



## CTJohn (May 17, 2013)

A question for all....I've typically held ISO and Aperture constant when bracketing for HDR, and using Shutter Speed as my variable for the bracketed shots. I just bought a 6D and have been stunned by the high ISO performance. It makes me wonder if I could handhold more often to bracket by allowing ISO to be the variable, with Shutter Speed and Aperture fixed. I think I get clean shots with the 6D up to 12800 in many cases, which allows a lot of stops to bracket. 

Has anyone tried HDR with ISO as the variable?


----------



## CTJohn (May 17, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> A question for all....I've typically held ISO and Aperture constant when bracketing for HDR, and using Shutter Speed as my variable for the bracketed shots. I just bought a 6D and have been stunned by the high ISO performance. It makes me wonder if I could handhold more often to bracket by allowing ISO to be the variable, with Shutter Speed and Aperture fixed. I think I get clean shots with the 6D up to 12800 in many cases, which allows a lot of stops to bracket.
> 
> Has anyone tried HDR with ISO as the variable?



An HDR done with ISO as variable...


----------



## jlbeck (May 17, 2013)

Rugby, TN


----------



## wysiwtf (May 17, 2013)

5DIII, 24-105L [email protected], 3Shot -1.3EV,0,+1.3EV.


----------



## grahamsz (May 17, 2013)

How's this - it's a stack of 12 frames, 3 exposures at each of 4 focus points






Need to find some more interesting subject matter for this technique


----------



## canon_convert (May 17, 2013)

grahamsz said:


> How's this - it's a stack of 12 frames, 3 exposures at each of 4 focus points
> 
> 
> 
> ...



awesome shot.... way to go.


----------



## serendipidy (May 17, 2013)

canon_convert said:


> grahamsz said:
> 
> 
> > How's this - it's a stack of 12 frames, 3 exposures at each of 4 focus points
> ...



+1...beautiful!


----------



## LOALTD (May 17, 2013)

MxM said:


> Time to post some new and fresh pictures.
> 
> It's an old abandoned theater.
> 
> ...



Good HDR is like good CGI...you can't tell it's HDR/CGI. Awesome work!


----------



## CTJohn (May 18, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> A question for all....I've typically held ISO and Aperture constant when bracketing for HDR, and using Shutter Speed as my variable for the bracketed shots. I just bought a 6D and have been stunned by the high ISO performance. It makes me wonder if I could handhold more often to bracket by allowing ISO to be the variable, with Shutter Speed and Aperture fixed. I think I get clean shots with the 6D up to 12800 in many cases, which allows a lot of stops to bracket.
> 
> Has anyone tried HDR with ISO as the variable?




No one has tried this?


----------



## @!ex (May 19, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > A question for all....I've typically held ISO and Aperture constant when bracketing for HDR, and using Shutter Speed as my variable for the bracketed shots. I just bought a 6D and have been stunned by the high ISO performance. It makes me wonder if I could handhold more often to bracket by allowing ISO to be the variable, with Shutter Speed and Aperture fixed. I think I get clean shots with the 6D up to 12800 in many cases, which allows a lot of stops to bracket.
> ...



not sure why you would hold shutter constant and only vary ISO (lots of noise). I often use a combination though so I can do the bracket handheld without blurring on the longer exposure shots. Just use aperture priority and auto ISO, but limit iso to 800 or so.


----------



## @!ex (May 19, 2013)

My desktop wall paper. 7 shot bracket, 2 ev spacing. 
Abandoned mining town in the Rocky Mountains.


----------



## CTJohn (May 20, 2013)

@!ex said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > CTJohn said:
> ...



That's what I'm talking about, limiting ISO, but on the 6D I'm getting better noise at 6400 than I got on my 7D at 800. That allows bracketing with the same shutter speed/aperture and up to 6 stops of ISO range.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 20, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> CTJohn said:
> 
> 
> > A question for all....I've typically held ISO and Aperture constant when bracketing for HDR, and using Shutter Speed as my variable for the bracketed shots. I just bought a 6D and have been stunned by the high ISO performance. It makes me wonder if I could handhold more often to bracket by allowing ISO to be the variable, with Shutter Speed and Aperture fixed. I think I get clean shots with the 6D up to 12800 in many cases, which allows a lot of stops to bracket.
> ...



it isnt a good idea as DR falls off rapidly in higher isos also the sharpness and colours change as iso increases
its still best to have shutter speed as the variable you can still bracket at a higher iso but be aware you are starting with an already pretty low DR base so you need more brackets to compensate. I would not go anywhere near 12800 for this MAYBE 3200 at a stretch and probably apply NR before blending then sharpen and more NR at the end.


----------



## Quasimodo (May 20, 2013)

Here is one of mine. Nothing spectacular (except that I myself am amazed at the richness of it, given that the lightconditions were un-ideal and very high contrast). I stack them in Merge to HDR Pro.. in Photoshop CS 6. Taking the pictures and stacking them is fine, my problem is what to do in the window that pop's up. Do any of you have any good links to tutorials for this tool in CS 6? 

Thanks,

G.


----------



## Sporgon (May 20, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> Here is one of mine. Nothing spectacular (except that I myself am amazed at the richness of it, given that the lightconditions were un-ideal and very high contrast). I stack them in Merge to HDR Pro.. in Photoshop CS 6. Taking the pictures and stacking them is fine, my problem is what to do in the window that pop's up. Do any of you have any good links to tutorials for this tool in CS 6?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> G.




A good example of achieving an accurate rendition of the scene using HDR


----------



## Quasimodo (May 20, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Quasimodo said:
> 
> 
> > Here is one of mine. Nothing spectacular (except that I myself am amazed at the richness of it, given that the lightconditions were un-ideal and very high contrast). I stack them in Merge to HDR Pro.. in Photoshop CS 6. Taking the pictures and stacking them is fine, my problem is what to do in the window that pop's up. Do any of you have any good links to tutorials for this tool in CS 6?
> ...



Thank you


----------



## Jordansternphotography (May 20, 2013)

www.ComposingTheMoment.com




www.ComposingTheMoment.com

How I edit my photos


----------



## Quasimodo (May 20, 2013)

Jordansternphotography said:


> www.ComposingTheMoment.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful pictures! I thought you would run into trubble with moving subjects like your water, but apparantly not.


----------



## Click (May 20, 2013)

@ Jordansternphotography

Beautiful HDR. I especially like the control of the light in the first one. Nicely done.


----------



## ilang (May 20, 2013)

Take with a Canon 6D and 24 -105


----------



## MxM (May 22, 2013)

Recently visited... (the picture is still wet) 






MxM


----------



## Quasimodo (May 22, 2013)

MxM said:


> Recently visited... (the picture is still wet)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beatutiful and kind of sad.


----------



## woollybear (May 22, 2013)

Another one, a little more HDR'ish....


----------



## MxM (May 24, 2013)

woollybear said:


> Another one, a little more HDR'ish....



Taste is personal, I think there is way to much saturation in this picture and a lot of CA at the trees. (you've gone too far in my opinion) Composition is good!


----------



## woollybear (May 24, 2013)

MxM said:


> woollybear said:
> 
> 
> > Another one, a little more HDR'ish....
> ...



How's this one? Maybe a little more realistic colors?


----------



## Click (May 24, 2013)

Yes Woollybear, this one is a lot better.


----------



## RomanRacela (May 24, 2013)

Here's one that I did "in camera" with +, - 1EV on a Canon 5DMk3


----------



## RMC33 (May 24, 2013)

1Dx, 17mm TS-E, 3 Exposure. 4mm/shift left 2mm tilt down Shot @ F/5


----------



## vscd (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Spiffyinferno (May 25, 2013)

I've been dabbling with HDR for some time, and stalking these forums without posting/registering for the past twelve months. Here are a couple more recent HDR photos I've done-- nothing special.





HDR Campfire





Govan Schoolhouse HDR (East/Central WA state)





Spokane Riverfront Park HDR (Monochrome)


----------



## Click (May 25, 2013)

Welcome to CR Spiffyinferno. I like your fire.


----------



## serendipidy (May 25, 2013)

Click said:


> Welcome to CR Spiffyinferno. I like your fire.



+1...very nice fire photo


----------



## rpt (May 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to CR Spiffyinferno. I like your fire.
> ...


Yup! All three are excellent pictures. I love the clouds in the third one. Welcome to CR!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (May 25, 2013)

Railwaystation in my hometown


----------



## brianboru (May 25, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to CR Spiffyinferno. I like your fire.
> ...



Another +1 for the fire picture.


----------



## brianboru (May 25, 2013)

Two more from the SW Parks tour. I was trying to keep these in the somewhat believable category. 

Bryce Canyon NP, Sunset Point and Canyonlands NP, Needles District.


----------



## Click (May 25, 2013)

brianboru said:


> Bryce Canyon NP, Sunset Point



I like the colors and the light in this picture. Nicely done.


----------



## serendipidy (May 26, 2013)

Click said:


> brianboru said:
> 
> 
> > Bryce Canyon NP, Sunset Point
> ...



Yes, very nice photo! I would love to go there someday and try to capture a shot like that.


----------



## mpetersheim (May 27, 2013)

Hey guys, first time poster here, I think; I don't recall posting on the forum in the past...
Anyway, I've enjoyed a lot of the work posted in this thread, so here's a few of mine. I have fun with the HDR development process on some of my stuff, but on a lot of it I prefer an invisible HDR; that generally means either manually merging several brackets or just treading very lightly with the tone-mapping part of HDR. I've got some of both below....


----------



## serendipidy (May 27, 2013)

mpetersheim said:


> Hey guys, first time poster here, I think; I don't recall posting on the forum in the past...
> Anyway, I've enjoyed a lot of the work posted in this thread, so here's a few of mine. I have fun with the HDR development process on some of my stuff, but on a lot of it I prefer an invisible HDR; that generally means either manually merging several brackets or just treading very lightly with the tone-mapping part of HDR. I've got some of both below....



Gorgeous photos. The last 3 look so natural I wouldn't have guessed they were HDR. What software did you use?


----------



## grimson (May 27, 2013)

Hello, my 2nd attempt on HDR;

5 bracketed photo's made into one.
Lightroom 4 + HDR Nik plugin.


----------



## Click (May 27, 2013)

mpetersheim said:


> Hey guys, first time poster here, I think; I don't recall posting on the forum in the past...
> Anyway, I've enjoyed a lot of the work posted in this thread, so here's a few of mine. I have fun with the HDR development process on some of my stuff, but on a lot of it I prefer an invisible HDR; that generally means either manually merging several brackets or just treading very lightly with the tone-mapping part of HDR. I've got some of both below....



Awesome landscapes. I really like the 3rd and the last one. Nicely done.


----------



## mpetersheim (May 27, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Gorgeous photos. The last 3 look so natural I wouldn't have guessed they were HDR. What software did you use?



Thanks! All but the third photo had initial processing done in HDR Efex Pro 2; the third one was just done manually in Photoshop, as I recall. With the last photo, I merged portions of the original photos back in over some of the less natural HDR sections.


----------



## rpt (May 27, 2013)

Wow! Such great pics. The in camera HDR is terrible! I must get one of the HDR plugins. Suggestions please


----------



## mpetersheim (May 27, 2013)

rpt said:


> Wow! Such great pics. The in camera HDR is terrible! I must get one of the HDR plugins. Suggestions please



I think the two most popular ones are Photomatix and Nik Software's HDR Efex Pro. Photomatix is cheaper (now that all Nik plugins are bundled together), probably more powerful and with a steeper learning curve. HDR Efex Pro costs more because all the Nik plugins are bundled together since Google bought Nik, and I think it's a little easier to learn but doesn't give you the level of control that Photomatix does. If others disagree, please correct me; it's been awhile since I used Photomatix.

The upside of buying the Nik bundle is that you get five other plugins, too; Silver Efex Pro, Viveza and Color Efex Pro were all particularly useful additions for me.

Really, though, I don't think you can go wrong with either option for HDR processing.


----------



## rpt (May 27, 2013)

mpetersheim said:


> rpt said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Such great pics. The in camera HDR is terrible! I must get one of the HDR plugins. Suggestions please
> ...


*mpetersheim*, thanks. I will check them out.


----------



## MxM (May 28, 2013)

It's time to call the maid...






MxM


----------



## blaydese (May 29, 2013)

Paint chips look cool. 


Peace! 8)


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

Spiffyinferno said:


> I've been dabbling with HDR for some time, and stalking these forums without posting/registering for the past twelve months. Here are a couple more recent HDR photos I've done-- nothing special.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Spiffy!


----------



## Krob78 (May 31, 2013)

MxM said:


> It's time to call the maid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting room MxM.. have you processed any B&W's as well? looks like a great image for some contrasty b&W images... Really like it!


----------



## @!ex (May 31, 2013)

MxM said:


> It's time to call the maid...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be honest I don't think this particular image is really benefitting from HDR, in fact I would argue that it is hurting the image. 

There isn't a very high dynamic range in this composition, in fact I'm sure you could have probably gotten all the highlight and lowlight values in this shot from a single exposure. It seems that you are using HDR to simply amplify the detail contrast to accentuate the grungyness of the scene. The main problem with this is that now you have enhanced the micro contrast of the area of the picture that is out of focus causing the bokeh to become very nervous and distracting (the opposite of what bokeh should be). 

If you want the micro contrast in the foreground there are many ways to achieve this effect without global hdr on the entire image. Just my constructive criticism.


----------



## MxM (Jun 1, 2013)

@blaydese and Krob78, Thank you!

@alex, the funny bokeh is caused by someone who walked in the same room (bend/jumpy floor) that caused my tripod to shake al little bid. (didn't exclude the false exposure) This one in not the best picture I agree, but still wanted to share it with you people.


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 1, 2013)

Shot taken from the top of the Bowder Stone in Borrowdale, English Lake District. The stone is a huge lump of rock about 30' high, and has often been thought an erratic, though it looks pretty clear to me that it's fallen off the mountain side.

Taken on 5D mk2, 17-40 L. Hand blended exposures in photoshop.


----------



## serendipidy (Jun 1, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> Shot taken from the top of the Bowder Stone in Borrowdale, English Lake District. The stone is a huge lump of rock about 30' high, and has often been thought an erratic, though it looks pretty clear to me that it's fallen off the mountain side.
> 
> Taken on 5D mk2, 17-40 L. Hand blended exposures in photoshop.



Lovely...so tranquil.


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 1, 2013)

Baptist Church, Cades Cove, Great Smoky Mountains


----------



## Old Sarge (Jun 1, 2013)

CTJohn said:


> Baptist Church, Cades Cove, Great Smoky Mountains



Beautiful picture. Much better than any I have done of that church. This year I'll have to try an HDR shot of the inside.


----------



## woodenpunch (Jun 1, 2013)

Here you go


----------



## Sporgon (Jun 1, 2013)

woodenpunch said:


> Here you go




Nicely done, very _real_


----------



## woodenpunch (Jun 1, 2013)

Sporgon said:


> woodenpunch said:
> 
> 
> > Here you go
> ...




Thank you very much!


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2013)

woodenpunch said:


> Here you go



That's the kind of HDR that I like. Well done.


----------



## jwilbern (Jun 1, 2013)

Catskill Mountain Sunset from Rensselaerville, NY. by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## wysiwtf (Jun 1, 2013)

3 Shot, 5DIII + Sigma 35 f1.4


----------



## gferdinandsen (Jun 1, 2013)

Congreso, Buenos Aires, HDR


----------



## khowie (Jun 1, 2013)

a little different application


----------



## Click (Jun 1, 2013)

khowie said:


> a little different application



That's very good ...And welcome to cr


----------



## vscd (Jun 2, 2013)




----------



## mycanonphotos (Jun 3, 2013)

Up at Cerro Gordo Ghost Town, California
outside





inside (love what you done with the place)


----------



## blaydese (Jun 3, 2013)

khowie said:


> a little different application



Very cool !

Peace! 8)


----------



## Click (Jun 3, 2013)

mycanonphotos said:


> Up at Cerro Gordo Ghost Town, California



Very nice HDR. Well done.


----------



## CTJohn (Jun 3, 2013)

woodenpunch said:


> Here you go



Great use of HDR.


----------



## Viggo (Jun 3, 2013)

It's been a long time since I've used HDR, but this weekend the sun was HIGHLY annoying (well, from a photo-perspective : And I decided to give it a try. The picture isn't all that interesting, it just shows how I like my HDR's. Originally 7 shot handheld, but skipped the brightest one. Pol-filter.


----------



## blaydese (Jun 7, 2013)

Viggo said:


> It's been a long time since I've used HDR, but this weekend the sun was HIGHLY annoying (well, from a photo-perspective : And I decided to give it a try. The picture isn't all that interesting, it just shows how I like my HDR's. Originally 7 shot handheld, but skipped the brightest one. Pol-filter.



Still, very nice, the contrast between the shadows and the light areas is excellent and you got into that engine compartment. That is one thing I LOVE about HDR, you get that depth, sneak into dark places and see what's in there.

Thanks for share.

Peace! 8)


----------



## wysiwtf (Jun 7, 2013)

... and up for another ... 8)


----------



## wysiwtf (Jun 9, 2013)

... and again something HDR'ish ...


----------



## Click (Jun 9, 2013)

Wow. Awesome bike 8) 8) 8)


----------



## hammar (Jun 10, 2013)




----------



## MxM (Jun 13, 2013)

An old (abandoned) Prison!
It's really weird to walk down there knowing that people 'lived' here while doing time

Near the doors you'll see the toilet flushing system...

The rest of the pictures are on my site http://maximlinssen.com/prison-15h/
We didn't have much time because it's still monitored by people.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 13, 2013)

MxM said:


> An old (abandoned) Prison!
> It's really weird to walk down there knowing that people 'lived' here while doing time
> 
> Near the doors you'll see the toilet flushing system...
> ...



Now THAT is a cool image!! Thanx for sharing!!

C


----------



## cayenne (Jun 15, 2013)

Ok, these are my first HDRs. I shot these in City Park in New Orleans, I'd spied a tumbled down old building and kinda snuck in there to set up. I'm using NIK HDR plugin with these with Aperture 3. Shot with Canon 5D3 with 17-40L lens.

First images I've tried yet...but not bad I don't think. Opinions? Suggestions?

Cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Jun 15, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Ok, these are my first HDRs. I shot these in City Park in New Orleans, I'd spied a tumbled down old building and kinda snuck in there to set up. I'm using NIK HDR plugin with these with Aperture 3. Shot with Canon 5D3 with 17-40L lens.
> 
> First images I've tried yet...but not bad I don't think. Opinions? Suggestions?
> 
> Cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Jun 15, 2013)

Shot #3 from first batch


----------



## cayenne (Jun 15, 2013)

Shot #4 from first batch


----------



## dawgfanjeff (Jun 16, 2013)

I know I posted one before, but here's another, Delicate Arch.





Delicate Arch by dawgfanjeff, on Flickr


----------



## brianboru (Jul 2, 2013)

So many great pictures!

A humble offering taken in Chicago.

Single Image. (Lightroom -> Photoshop for perspective correction -> Nik HDR Efex for Tone Mapping -> Lightroom for HSL)


----------



## cayenne (Jul 2, 2013)

brianboru said:


> So many great pictures!
> 
> A humble offering taken in Chicago.
> 
> Single Image. (Lightroom -> Photoshop for perspective correction -> Nik HDR Efex for Tone Mapping -> Lightroom for HSL)



I used NIK for mine too.

I really like the concept of this image..with the clouds and all...and please take this advice as coming from a noob myself, but I might suggest you go back and do a little adjustment, to make the halo-ing around the building a bit less noticable....unless that is what you were going for.

Again, I like the image overall...but the haloing just catches my eye a bit much and think you might benefit from cutting that back a little?

Hoping this is take only as constructive criticism!!


cayenne


----------



## brianboru (Jul 2, 2013)

cayenne said:


> brianboru said:
> 
> 
> > So many great pictures!
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Cayenne! The sharpening got a bit over baked - one of those things where it popped out towards the end of processing and I convinced myself it was okay. I should make another run at it.


----------



## brianboru (Jul 3, 2013)

brianboru said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > brianboru said:
> ...


That was harder than it should have been. HDR Efex Pro really wanted to make that edge pop. I ended up adding about 30 control points in the sky around the building to try to tame it. And added several local adjustments in LR too. The fact that the sky is naturally lighter around the building accentuates things. 

It still has a bit of a halo but now I'll claim it's intentional.


----------



## Dkocher (Jul 8, 2013)

on Flickr


----------



## K-amps (Jul 10, 2013)

One recent one...


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 11, 2013)

Sunrise at Red Rock, Corona Heights -- San Francisco, CA by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 11, 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## marinien (Jul 11, 2013)

Paris


----------



## Quasimodo (Jul 11, 2013)

marinien said:


> Paris



Stunning! Like a painting


----------



## Sporgon (Jul 12, 2013)

Quasimodo said:


> marinien said:
> 
> 
> > Paris
> ...




+1

The way you have left the shadows makes the picture. Done manually or did you use a program ?


----------



## dlheidemann (Jul 12, 2013)

Some HDRs I took in Bethlehem, PA!
More goodies at dlheidemann.com! Thanks everyone


----------



## Franz (Jul 12, 2013)

Olive Trees in Corfu (Greece)


----------



## MxM (Jul 14, 2013)

Some 'old skool' doctor instruments






The rest of the pictures are on my site.
http://maximlinssen.com/maison-dr-pepito/


----------



## Click (Jul 14, 2013)

dlheidemann said:


> Some HDRs I took in Bethlehem, PA!
> More goodies at dlheidemann.com! Thanks everyone




Nicely done dlheidemann.


----------



## dlheidemann (Jul 15, 2013)

Click said:


> dlheidemann said:
> 
> 
> > Some HDRs I took in Bethlehem, PA!
> ...



Thank you! I'm still pretty new at digital photography (held onto film way too long...) and I'm even newer at HDR! I appreciate the support!


----------



## cayenne (Jul 15, 2013)

dlheidemann said:


> Some HDRs I took in Bethlehem, PA!
> More goodies at dlheidemann.com! Thanks everyone



Very nice!!

Industrial stuff really seems to 'shine' with HDR....

C


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

MxM said:


> Some 'old skool' doctor instruments
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LIKE!! Very nice!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

wysiwtf said:


> 3 Shot, 5DIII + Sigma 35 f1.4


Wow, that's really cool! Great image!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

brianboru said:


> So many great pictures!
> 
> A humble offering taken in Chicago.
> 
> Single Image. (Lightroom -> Photoshop for perspective correction -> Nik HDR Efex for Tone Mapping -> Lightroom for HSL)


I really like this Brian!


----------



## Click (Jul 20, 2013)

marinien said:


> Paris



Simply beautiful. 8) Nicely done Sir!


----------



## Krob78 (Jul 20, 2013)

marinien said:


> Paris


Fantastic image!


----------



## david.terranova (Jul 23, 2013)

Some from Ardèche in France few months ago
Tell me what you think 
















5D3 + 24-70F2.8, 5 exposures


----------



## rpt (Jul 23, 2013)

david.terranova said:


> Some from Ardèche in France few months ago
> Tell me what you think
> 
> 5D3 + 24-70F2.8, 5 exposures


I like the second one a lot.


----------



## Click (Jul 23, 2013)

Same here, I like the second one. Very nice shot.

...And welcome to cr.


----------



## david.terranova (Jul 24, 2013)

The second one is my favorite too.
At home they prefer the third
Thank you, was reading for a long time, now posting


----------



## MxM (Aug 5, 2013)

Back again! Hope you like them!

















The rest is on my site http://maximlinssen.com/chateau-des-peintures/

MxM


----------



## Harry Muff (Aug 6, 2013)

Now that's HDR. Love the bed pic.


----------



## MxM (Aug 6, 2013)

Harry Muff said:


> Now that's HDR. Love the bed pic.



Thank you Harry Muff!


----------



## LOALTD (Aug 6, 2013)

Boca Cave near the Mt Jefferson wilderness in Oregon.


----------



## serendipidy (Aug 6, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> Boca Cave near the Mt Jefferson wilderness in Oregon.



Very nice.


----------



## infared (Aug 7, 2013)

3 of mine...


----------



## Jim Saunders (Aug 7, 2013)

C&C appreciated.

Jim


----------



## Click (Aug 7, 2013)

LOALTD said:


> Boca Cave near the Mt Jefferson wilderness in Oregon.




Very nice shot. Well done.


----------



## LOALTD (Aug 7, 2013)

Click said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > Boca Cave near the Mt Jefferson wilderness in Oregon.
> ...



Thanks Click!


----------



## arjay (Aug 7, 2013)

Here's one from last month


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Aug 7, 2013)

Ever since I've redesigned my site last week I've been shooting more!
Here are a couple from a few days ago:

www.JordanSternPhotography.com












www.JordanSternPhotography.com


----------



## cayenne (Aug 7, 2013)

Jordansternphotography said:


> Ever since I've redesigned my site last week I've been shooting more!
> Here are a couple from a few days ago:
> 
> www.JordanSternPhotography.com
> ...



With the barn pics....were the birds really there on both angles, or did you PS those in?


----------



## Krob78 (Aug 9, 2013)

Jordansternphotography said:


> Ever since I've redesigned my site last week I've been shooting more!
> Here are a couple from a few days ago:
> 
> www.JordanSternPhotography.com
> ...


Beautiful work Jordan! Really nice!


----------



## Jordansternphotography (Aug 11, 2013)

cayenne said:


> Jordansternphotography said:
> 
> 
> > Ever since I've redesigned my site last week I've been shooting more!
> ...



Well the birds really were there... But just not in the shot. So yes, I did PS them in!
Thanks for the comments! Here's another:


----------



## vscd (Aug 11, 2013)




----------



## gbchriste (Aug 12, 2013)

A recent HDR set. Three exposures at -1, 0 and +1 based on evaluative metering of the scene. Combined in Photomatix Pro.




sunset_landing by gbchriste, on Flickr

And a B&W conversion....




sunset2 by gbchriste, on Flickr

I had studied the moon and sun data for this day and knew that a crescent moon would be setting on the same horizon not too long after the sun set so I waited around after the sun was well down for the moon to make its expected appearance. Sadly the owner of the small sail boat in the foreground was on board doing some work and took the sail down before I got this shot. Even though it's a small thing in the image, I think the sail adds a really nice, subtle detail.




moonset_landing by gbchriste, on Flickr


----------



## MxM (Aug 21, 2013)

Another visit... 
















The rest of the pictures: http://maximlinssen.com/meyers-muhle/

Groet,

MxM


----------



## Aglet (Aug 22, 2013)

MxM said:


>



I DO like this one, very good. Sets the imagination stirring.


----------



## softskilled (Aug 22, 2013)

EOS 5D MII 3 pictures combined with DPP.


----------



## @!ex (Sep 5, 2013)

A couple new ones...




Pit Stop by @!ex, on Flickr




End of the Line, by @!ex, on Flickr




Abandoned in Plain Sight by @!ex, on Flickr




In the Light by @!ex, on Flickr




Winding Sunset by @!ex, on Flickr


----------



## Hardproducer (Sep 5, 2013)

Made on Urban Tour in Belgium (Noisy Castle)


----------



## amoore00357 (Sep 5, 2013)

I didn't know how to post pictures so I Just placed the link but this one has just a little of tone mapping 



http://moorephotos.smugmug.com/Photography/Cars/Columbus-Car-Show/i-pxhxtws/A


----------



## jwilbern (Sep 5, 2013)

The Sailing Camp by jwilbern, on Flickr


----------



## kirkcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Sparks Lake


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 7, 2013)

kirkcha said:


> Sparks Lake



I believe you that it's HDR, but I might have hard a hard time telling.

Jim


----------



## kirkcha (Sep 7, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > Sparks Lake
> ...



I was trying to add more detail in the clouds that I couldn't get without. I added the middle exposure for comparison. 

Having trouble seeing the images now though.


----------



## serendipidy (Sep 7, 2013)

Jim Saunders said:


> kirkcha said:
> 
> 
> > Sparks Lake
> ...



That's the best kind of HDR, imo


----------



## Click (Sep 7, 2013)

serendipidy said:


> Jim Saunders said:
> 
> 
> > kirkcha said:
> ...



+1 I agree with you Serendipidy.


----------



## sparda79 (Sep 18, 2013)

Masjid Tengku Ampuan Jemaah, Bukit Jelutong by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr

7 exposures


----------



## Jim Saunders (Sep 18, 2013)

Yesterday:


----------



## Click (Sep 18, 2013)

sparda79 said:


> Masjid Tengku Ampuan Jemaah, Bukit Jelutong by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr
> 
> 7 exposures



I just love this one. Nicely done Sir!


----------



## TexPhoto (Sep 19, 2013)

AU3E0892_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




AU3E1211_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




AU3E1242_tonemapped by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 27, 2013)

Click said:


> sparda79 said:
> 
> 
> > Masjid Tengku Ampuan Jemaah, Bukit Jelutong by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr
> ...


Agreed, excellent image!


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 27, 2013)

jwilbern said:


> The Sailing Camp by jwilbern, on Flickr


Pretty Cool... I like it!


----------



## Krob78 (Sep 27, 2013)

@!ex said:


> A couple new ones...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Really nice Alex, as always!


----------



## sparda79 (Oct 3, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > sparda79 said:
> ...



Thank you...




Southbound by Sparda (AMT), on Flickr


----------



## timothydenehy (Oct 18, 2013)




----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 30, 2013)

Mighty Petronas Towers


----------



## cayenne (Oct 30, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> Mighty Petronas Towers



I *LIKE *this one....very striking image!!

cayenne


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

timothydenehy said:


>


That rocks Tim! Pun intended! ;D Where is this? Nevada? Looks like a spot near Red Rock Canyon...
Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 30, 2013)

cayenne said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > Mighty Petronas Towers
> ...


+1 Really like the tone too!


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 30, 2013)

Krob78 said:


> cayenne said:
> 
> 
> > verysimplejason said:
> ...



Thanks sirs... I've tried to stick to "natural" HDR as much as possible here. 3 images combined using DPP HDR tool and converted to black and white sepia through LR.


----------



## Alan J (Oct 30, 2013)

Derelict HDR by Alan-Jamieson, on Flickr

Some of my efforts on Flickr using the cameras own HDR facility. Next time however I will use a tripod.


----------



## Krob78 (Oct 31, 2013)

After Sunrise


----------



## MxM (Nov 4, 2013)

It has been a while...






The rest of the pictures are on my website: http://maximlinssen.com/expedition-antarctique/


----------



## MxM (Nov 4, 2013)

And another one,






The rest of the pictures are on my website: http://maximlinssen.com/chateau-gramophone/


----------



## ckwaller (Nov 5, 2013)

Just started tinkering around with legitimate HDR (read: not using my 5D3's HDR feature). Here are a few of my more successful attempts:


----------



## vscd (Nov 5, 2013)

Sorry, but that's exactly the look why HDR is no more interesting for a lot of people ;/


----------



## ckwaller (Nov 5, 2013)

vscd said:


> Sorry, but that's exactly the look why HDR is no more interesting for a lot of people ;/



With all due respect that is also exactly the look why a lot of people like to give HDR a try, such as myself. Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## vscd (Nov 6, 2013)

Ok, let's sum it up a little bit. In my point of view HDR was supposed to enhance the Dynamic Range (as the name suggests), which most of the people do very nicely. But, this doesn't mean to ingnore the colors, getting unnatural saturation-pulls, halos in the sky or tonemapping with harsh contrasts. 

In black/white some of the pictures would be really good, but this is too much pop art for me. Don't get me wrong, I don't want to push you down... I just think critism is nothing bad, although in the facebook-decade everything can only by liked somehow. Doesn't help, but keeps up the sparkling atmosphere.

*I really love the picture from MxM, that's the spirit of HDR. *

Just my 50 cents.


----------



## cayenne (Nov 7, 2013)

vscd said:


> Ok, let's sum it up a little bit. In my point of view HDR was supposed to enhance the Dynamic Range (as the name suggests), which most of the people do very nicely. But, this doesn't mean to ingnore the colors, getting unnatural saturation-pulls, halos in the sky or tonemapping with harsh contrasts.
> 
> In black/white some of the pictures would be really good, but this is too much pop art for me. Don't get me wrong, I don't want to push you down... I just think critism is nothing bad, although in the facebook-decade everything can only by liked somehow. Doesn't help, but keeps up the sparkling atmosphere.
> 
> ...



I tend to lean towards the mostly realistic HDR images myself, BUT....I do find some of the hyper-real or more artsy ones to be very interesting and I like them. But, it has to be one well done, and the enhanced color, etc...has to really fit the image, a dance that many HDRs don't always quite get right to me...

But art is art...and it is always up to the individual to know what he likes....and enjoy it.


----------



## ckwaller (Nov 7, 2013)

cayenne said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, let's sum it up a little bit. In my point of view HDR was supposed to enhance the Dynamic Range (as the name suggests), which most of the people do very nicely. But, this doesn't mean to ingnore the colors, getting unnatural saturation-pulls, halos in the sky or tonemapping with harsh contrasts.
> ...



I totally understand both of the points from vscd and cayenne (especially so). I understand that it's supposed to enhance the dynamic range of the image, especially in the shadows/highlight areas. However, I also see the visual appeal of taking the idea and modifying it to something else. You see photographers take "standard" techniques such as flash, multiple exposure, long exposure, etc. and modify/expand upon them based on their personal tastes. I don't see anything wrong with deviating from the norm and playing around techniques. As said before-- different strokes for different folks. What works for A may not work for B and vice versa.

Onto the stuff I posted, I'm not saying at all that the shots are perfect. I just feel they were successful based on the end product I had in mind, especially since the photos were my first dedicated attempts at HDR photography. Successful being purely subjective, as evidenced by vscd's post. However, as I become more versed and comfortable with the technique, I may find myself leaning towards the more realistic representations, or I might still find myself pulling for the surreal look. 

Below is an HDR panorama, taken on the same day as the Cathedral examples I previously posted. When using HDR Efex Pro, I used the default settings. The only additional processing was a bit of tonal contrasting and skyline work in Color Efex pro and desaturtion in Veveza. This shot is more realistic in tone and probably closer to the true "purpose" of HDR. Some may like it, others may not.


----------



## Krob78 (Nov 8, 2013)

ckwaller said:


> vscd said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry, but that's exactly the look why HDR is no more interesting for a lot of people ;/
> ...



With all due respect, yes. Both... :


----------



## Eli (Nov 27, 2013)

HDR of St Mary's Cathedral in Sydney.


----------



## Vossie (Nov 28, 2013)

Eli said:


> HDR of St Mary's Cathedral in Sydney.



The building pops out nice, but you might want to fix the slight pink color cast in the right overexposed part of the sky. Have you tried a b/w version of this image?


----------



## timothydenehy (Dec 3, 2013)

Thank you very much and yes its Redrock



Krob78 said:


> timothydenehy said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


----------



## timothydenehy (Dec 3, 2013)

Cliffs Of Moher, Ireland






http://www.timothydenehy.com/Landscapes-For-Sale


----------



## timothydenehy (Dec 3, 2013)

Venice Italy






http://www.timothydenehy.com/Architecture-For-Sale/i-ncKRsBM/A


----------



## Krob78 (Dec 4, 2013)

timothydenehy said:


> Venice Italy
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Very well done Tim! Very nice!


----------



## timothydenehy (Dec 4, 2013)

Thank you




Krob78 said:


> timothydenehy said:
> 
> 
> > Venice Italy
> ...


----------



## KMKPhoto (Jan 10, 2014)

My Backyard










My GTO in the front


----------



## vscd (Jan 10, 2014)

To compare... this is a results of a really cheap ISO200 Colornegative-Film, sold for *80 Cent *in germany. The shot was done with an old Konica Auto S3 (38mm @f1.8). Nothing special, but check the High Definition Range. Nothing beats analogue


----------



## MxM (Jan 22, 2014)

It has been a while! Here's my vision on an old paper factory.

The rest of the pictures are available on my site: http://maximlinssen.com/paper-factory-2/


----------



## Quasimodo (Jan 22, 2014)

MxM said:


> It has been a while! Here's my vision on an old paper factory.
> 
> The rest of the pictures are available on my site: http://maximlinssen.com/paper-factory-2/



Cool industrial photos, and tasteful HDR


----------



## candyman (Jan 22, 2014)

Quasimodo said:


> MxM said:
> 
> 
> > It has been a while! Here's my vision on an old paper factory.
> ...



+1
I love the photo Hotel Green Valley
Fascinating to think about what people came there, what were they speaking about.....and now so empty....
Great subject and great angle (with the view through the windows


----------



## jeppinet (Jan 22, 2014)

Here is my HDR rendering of a 1950's era milk barn I passed by one day. I took pains to render this scene into a natural but vibrant photo.


----------



## keasla (Feb 12, 2014)

Stormy Shoreline EXPLORED by KEASLA, on Flickr


----------



## Logan (Feb 12, 2014)

one of my better pictures of last year, all the better because i wasn't really expecting much when i went for a morning drive with my coffee.


----------



## Logan (Feb 13, 2014)

I really like the paper mill shots, they are exactly what realistic HDR should look like in my books -- like you carefully used about 50 flashes to evenly fill shadows.


----------



## TexPhoto (Feb 14, 2014)

REX12095 2h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX11906h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX11972 by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## bjd (Feb 26, 2014)

Just a few HDRs of the Harbour in Muenster:


----------



## madmailman (Mar 8, 2014)

Canon 5DmkIII Single RAW and HDR with HDR Efex Pro 2.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 9, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> REX12095 2h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicely done ... COOL! 8)


----------



## lundstrom.emil (Mar 13, 2014)

Mighty Team by imaginize.net, on Flickr


----------



## cayenne (Mar 13, 2014)

lundstrom.emil said:


> Mighty Team by imaginize.net, on Flickr


Just *GREAT*....


Now...I'm thirsty!!


C


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 13, 2014)

cayenne said:


> lundstrom.emil said:
> 
> 
> > Mighty Team by imaginize.net, on Flickr
> ...


+1 very COOL indeed! ... unfortunately, I've got a bad cold from horribly polluted and dusty weather, so I'll have to put a lid on my "thirst"


----------



## kirkcha (Mar 16, 2014)

Tobin James Winery


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 16, 2014)

These are single image HDRs, (or as another forum member told me: Lies! Not HDR! 




REX15643h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX50056 3eh by RexPhoto91, on Flickr




REX16532h by RexPhoto91, on Flickr


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Mar 16, 2014)

TexPhoto said:


> These are single image HDRs, (or as another forum member told me: Lies! Not HDR!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice ... especially the female surfer one, that kind of an image always excites me. ;D


----------



## climber (Mar 16, 2014)

Yes, very nice to me, too. May I ask one question. What does "single image HDR" exactly mean? Is it processed in some different way?


----------



## abcde12345 (Mar 16, 2014)

climber said:


> Yes, very nice to me, too. May I ask one question. What does "single image HDR" exactly mean? Is it processed in some different way?



It means to use a single image to process in order to achieve that shot, instead of using multiple shots. For example, the surfer picture would be impossible to achieve in three different exposures and shots. What he did is raising the shadows while still maintaining the high exposure areas. There's also tweaks with some of the buttons (depending on the shots, which might include contrast and clarity, giving a boost and punch to the picture), in order to achieve the same effect as retaining all dynamic range within the picture. The weakness would be that this is dependant on the dynamic range of the camera, while the strength is that it's usually sharp and less variations introduced.


----------



## climber (Mar 16, 2014)

abcde12345 said:


> climber said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, very nice to me, too. May I ask one question. What does "single image HDR" exactly mean? Is it processed in some different way?
> ...



Actually I knew that it means to process a single shot instead of multiple shots. I just thought that the dynamic range of a single shot depends on a camera and you can't achieve more then that.

Perhaps this term means that someone use ETTR technique and then, during processing get better results compared to normal exposure.


----------



## wildlifeandmore (Mar 18, 2014)

Iconic Snake River Overlook in Grand Teton National Park taken June of 2013. 5DII, 24-105L IS, f/22, 100 iso, PS6 HDR


----------



## TexPhoto (Mar 20, 2014)

climber said:


> abcde12345 said:
> 
> 
> > climber said:
> ...



Well, one thing that gives and HDR it's look is tone-mapping. Or local contrast. There are different ways to achieve it with a single image, but my preference is Photo Matrix Pro HDR Software. I just love the results and find it really easy to work with. So technically the Single image HDR does not have greater Dynamic Range, just greater contrast, but the result can be very nice.

One thing I like to do it process a photo normally with Photoshop, and Also with Photo Matrix Pro. Then I layer them and adjust the transparency of the top layer to achieve a blend I like.


----------



## Eli (Mar 23, 2014)

http://elindaire.smugmug.com/


----------



## Hawker_Driver (Apr 19, 2014)

Cal


----------



## Click (Apr 19, 2014)

Very nice first post. Welcome to CR


----------



## shutterskys (Apr 21, 2014)

A few HDR shots done in some spare time


----------



## Hawker_Driver (Apr 22, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice first post. Welcome to CR



Thanks!


----------



## MxM (Apr 29, 2014)

Last weekend I visited this abandoned doctors office.
















See the rest of the pictures on my website: http://maximlinssen.com/maison-dr-gentil/ and leave a comment if you like!

Best regards,

MxM


----------



## MxM (Apr 29, 2014)

I was really impressed to see this SATCOM in person.
















See the rest of the pictures on my website: http://maximlinssen.com/zone-braams/ and leave a comment if you like!

Best regards,

MxM


----------



## traingineer (May 21, 2014)

My first try at HDR.


----------



## Ashran (Jun 3, 2014)

A HDR from Rome. 




Dramatic sunset on Rome di Giuseppe Cammino, su Flickr


----------



## MxM (Jun 27, 2014)

Recently I visited this very old (abandoned) wellness center for the rich and famous. 





















The rest of the pictures are on my website: http://maximlinssen.com/alla-italia/

Regards,

Maxim


----------



## vscd (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice pictures... the HDR is not the maineffect but just a way to get more details into the shadows. Great work.


----------



## jonny985 (Jun 30, 2014)

Here are a few from a recent San Francisco Trip


----------



## jonny985 (Jun 30, 2014)

And a couple more


----------



## Click (Jun 30, 2014)

Lovely series jonny985.


----------



## jonny985 (Jul 1, 2014)

Click said:


> Lovely series jonny985.



Thanks!


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Jul 2, 2014)

I've been using Photomatix for scenic shots with my T2i and trying to make them look pretty natural. But a friend wanted some fun pix of himself and his car, so I put the 5D3 on a tripod with the 28mm F/1.8. It seems that I really enjoy playing with the Creative styles in Photomatix. 





This is a typical Subaru owner in Portland.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 2, 2014)

F-86 Hell-Er Bust X Sunset CCA 2013 Sat 1331 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Daffodil Hill Grandma&#x27;s Cabin 2014 Fri 5443 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Three Mustang Sunset Reno 2013 4310 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Big Kahuna by [url=http://www.batbuilder.com]www.batbuilder.com © Keith Breazeal[/url] by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## nineyards (Jul 2, 2014)

My home city of Edmonton


----------



## Vern (Jul 14, 2014)

Sunrise on the sound side, Oak Island, NC. 5DMKIII, 24-70II.


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Jul 17, 2014)

7 shots 2/3 stop apart processed with HDR Efex, taken with a Canon 6d and Samyang 14mm.



https://flic.kr/p/of1yXY


----------



## Click (Jul 17, 2014)

Nicely done Fuhrtographer.


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Jul 18, 2014)

Click said:


> Nicely done Fuhrtographer.



Thanks Click, here are a few more.





[url=https://flic.kr/p/of5d9f]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/nXKFj7]



[url=https://flic.kr/p/o29Mju]

https://flic.kr/p/o29Mju


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Very nice Brian.

Could you tell me where those pictures have been taken?


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Jul 18, 2014)

Click said:


> Very nice Brian.
> 
> Could you tell me where those pictures have been taken?



Thanks again Click. They were taken at a place called Red Mill in Waupaca, Wisconsin. The last picture is Lake Solitude just down the road from Red Mill.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Thanks for replying. Your pictures offer a beautiful homage of this place.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Jul 18, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Keith Breazeal Photography



like how you kept them normal looking and didn't make them all HDR garish


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Jul 18, 2014)

Reno Air Races



Three Mustang Sunset Reno 2013 4310 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## infared (Jul 18, 2014)

Well..its not for everybody...but I like it~ 8)


----------



## privatebydesign (Jul 18, 2014)

Fuhrtographer said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done Fuhrtographer.
> ...




This image perfextly illustrates why I, and many other real estate photographers, gave up on HDR programs like Photomatix and Enfuse. When I have to do HDR now I only use PS 32bit. The colour shifts on the white church drive me mad. 

I hope you don't mind but I did an edit like I used to have to, select the white boarding and then desaturate it to white, if you want some colour in it then just add a colour filter back in, all easily done in LR or ACR.


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Jul 18, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Fuhrtographer said:
> 
> 
> > Click said:
> ...




I don't mind a bit. I'm color blind and honestly can't see the difference in the edits! These were the first photos that I done with this post process technique. I started out in ACR then went to HDR Efex and finished in Viveza. Each plug-in I moved the Saturation slider up a bit so by the time I was done I ended up with an color shift. I should really re-edit these to and have you take a look at em. Being color blind I never do anything with isolated colors just global saturation/vibrance sliders and small adjustments at that. I think when you give it a small bump in 3 different plugins you probably start running into trouble. I will post if I reprocess.


----------



## candyman (Jul 18, 2014)

Fuhrtographer said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely done Fuhrtographer.
> ...




Very nice photo. You need to shoot it again - if possible - but in autumn. I think the green leaves of the tree are a bit overwhelming. Colored leaves from autumn should give a nice sphere


----------



## lholmes549 (Jul 18, 2014)

Taken with 6D and Samyang 14mm f/2.8.


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

lholmes549 said:


> Taken with 6D and Samyang 14mm f/2.8.




Lovely shot.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Jul 18, 2014)




----------



## davidcl0nel (Jul 18, 2014)

Tokyo Tower (HDR) by davidcl0nel, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Jul 18, 2014)

Very nice shot David.


----------



## Logan (Jul 25, 2014)

Fuhrtographer said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Brian.
> ...



those are some real keepers. I love the wooden covered bridge (why did they not have the forsight to build them around where i live! argh!), and the last shot with the reflected clouds. I love what HDR does to clouds, and i think you left just enough of the surreal hdr look to make the location look really magical, in all the pictures.


----------



## Rokkor 58mm 1.2 (Jul 25, 2014)

My contribution :
Taken with Canon 5D Mark III and EF 24-105 f/4L IS USM.
HDR done in camera.
First image was 1/320 sec. at f/20, ISO 4000, 24 mm.
Second image was 1/320 sec. at f/11, ISO 1000, 24mm.


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2014)

Nicely done Rokkor 58mm 1.2....and Welcome to CR


----------



## Hawker_Driver (Jul 25, 2014)

A couple recent shots. 










Anyone have any good tips so there's less ghosting? I like making HDR photos but find they are usually soft.


----------



## infared (Jul 25, 2014)

Wow...tough crowd.
OK...let me try something a little brighter.....


----------



## SwnSng (Jul 25, 2014)

Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr



Untitled by Boys and Bees, on Flickr


----------



## Sabaki (Jul 25, 2014)

Done in PS CC 2014


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

Greats shots SwnSng.


----------



## Click (Jul 26, 2014)

Sabaki said:


> Done in PS CC 2014



Beautiful reflection. 8)


----------



## Vern (Jul 26, 2014)

Beautiful clouds SwnSng. Here are some from Pisgah National Forest near Mount Mitchell.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Jul 27, 2014)

T-Bird on a stick!

Jim


----------



## Reiep (Aug 14, 2014)

Snowy-ish road by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio




The forest, the road and the snow by Pierre Pichot Photography, on 500px, DeviantArt, Flickr or my portfolio


----------



## photomike (Aug 28, 2014)

NOLA Door


----------



## Coldhands (Sep 20, 2014)

A few shots from, shall we say, an earlier point in my development as a photographer using tone-mapping in Photomatix. At the time I was quite pleased, but now my feelings tend to range from "okay, that might be a little overdone :-[" to "my god, what was I thinking of? "



Untitled by colin|whittaker, on Flickr



Stave Church I by colin|whittaker, on Flickr

Now I mainly use manual blending in Photoshop to exact a bit more control over the process and achieve a more restrained look:



Yet Another Photo of the Cliffs of Moher by colin|whittaker, on Flickr


----------



## candc (Sep 30, 2014)

from a place near baraboo, wi called "pewit's nest"


----------



## kirkcha (Oct 22, 2014)

Bodie


----------



## Fuhrtographer (Oct 22, 2014)




----------



## KeithBreazeal (Oct 22, 2014)

Mustang Sunrise Photo Tour CCA 2014 Sun1099 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



Wildcat Falls Yosemite National Park © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr



F-86 Hell-Er Bust X Sunset CCA 2013 Sat 1331 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## infared (Oct 22, 2014)

Nice shots everyone!!!! Love the vehicles!


----------



## bchernicoff (Oct 22, 2014)

From Yosemite earlier this month. Fuji X-T1 and 14mm f/2.8


----------



## candyman (Oct 23, 2014)

infared said:


> Nice shots everyone!!!! Love the vehicles!



Great photo!


----------



## infared (Oct 23, 2014)

candyman said:


> infared said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots everyone!!!! Love the vehicles!
> ...



THANKS Candyman!


----------



## davidcl0nel (Nov 29, 2014)

Rotes Rathaus by davidcl0nel, on Flickr

HDR to get the clock...


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2014)

Well done David.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 29, 2014)

Reflections



Motherlode Cruise 2013 2307 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## rpt (Nov 29, 2014)

KeithBreazeal said:


> Reflections
> 
> 
> 
> Motherlode Cruise 2013 2307 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


Wow! Nice.


----------



## slclick (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't use this feature that often in my 5D3 but I did the other day with the +/-1 Natural setting for kicks.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 29, 2014)

Reno Air Races



Three Mustang Sunset Reno 2013 4310 © Keith Breazeal by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Nov 29, 2014)

Awesome shot. 8)


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 29, 2014)

Click said:


> Awesome shot. 8)



Thanks Click


----------



## shif (Nov 29, 2014)

Stillwater Lodge and Bald Mountain HDR 10-10-2014 by SHIF_ski, on Flickr


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 29, 2014)

shif said:


> Stillwater Lodge and Bald Mountain HDR 10-10-2014 by SHIF_ski, on Flickr



WOW!


----------



## TomD (Nov 29, 2014)

Crepuscular rays near Spearfish, SD.


----------



## KeithBreazeal (Nov 30, 2014)

F-86 Sunset



F-86 Hell-Er Bust X Sunset CCA 2013 Sat 1331 © Keith Breazeal-2 by Keith Breazeal Photography, on Flickr


----------



## jrjr99 (Dec 2, 2014)

Westminster Bridge by jrjr73, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Dec 2, 2014)

Very nice shot jrjr99. I like the composition of your picture.


----------



## meywd (Dec 13, 2014)

Wadi Numeira by Mahmoud Darwish


----------



## Click (Dec 13, 2014)

Cool shot. Nicely done.


----------



## meywd (Dec 13, 2014)

Click said:


> Cool shot. Nicely done.



Thank you Click


----------



## Ryan85 (Dec 13, 2014)

Nice shot!


----------



## meywd (Dec 13, 2014)

Ryan85 said:


> Nice shot!



Thank you Ryan


----------



## jrjr99 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sunset - Ripley (Near Woking) - River Wey by jrjr73, on Flickr

taken today on my way home from work


----------



## jrjr99 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sunset - Ripley (near woking) River Wey by jrjr73, on Flickr


bird shaped cloud...didn't see it at the time


----------



## apmadoc (Mar 10, 2015)

About a year ago I started doing urban exploration photography in Detroit - abandoned schools, factories, warehouses, churches, etc. In additon I've been documenting the old grand churches of Detroit. The challenge of thiose is to get the detail in the stained glass.

The range of light in a scene can be incredibly wide, 10 stops in some cases.

In order to pull the details out of a scene I started with 3 shots, found that wasn't nearly enough. Now I start with 7 then work beyond that as needed.

I try very hard to keep the photos on the realistic side of HDR, though I have done a few 'artistic' ones

Some examples : https://www.flickr.com/search/?q=Apmadoc+hdr


----------



## Vern (Mar 13, 2015)

Tetons from Elk Preserve in Jackson Hole. 5DMKIII, 24-70 2.8II at 24mm, f11, ISO 100, polarizer, processed to TIFF in photomatix then converted to JPEG in DPP4.


----------



## Vern (Mar 13, 2015)

one more w the 70-200 2.8II at 120mm and f9


----------



## Vern (Mar 13, 2015)

near Old Faithful, 5DMKIII, 24-70 2.8II, f9, ISO160


----------



## Click (Mar 13, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, Vern. I especially like the second one. Well done.


----------



## Vern (Mar 13, 2015)

Click said:


> Beautiful pictures, Vern. I especially like the second one. Well done.



Thanks Click - 200mm view


----------



## Click (Mar 14, 2015)

Beautiful. Lovely light. I really like the effect of the wind at the summit.


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 18, 2015)

HDR from 7x exposures taken at Lake Alexandrina on New Zealand's South Isle back in 2013.

Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 18, 2015)

Image taken at Glenorchy on New Zealand's South Isle in 2012.

Canon EOS 5D Mark III
Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM


----------



## Sporgon (Mar 18, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> HDR from 7x exposures taken at Lake Alexandrina on New Zealand's South Isle back in 2013.
> 
> Canon EOS 5D Mark III
> Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM



The right way to do HDR - nicely done ! Same with your second picture.


----------



## Click (Mar 18, 2015)

Lovely pictures, Brad. Well done.


----------



## candyman (Mar 18, 2015)

Click said:


> Lovely pictures, Brad. Well done.


+1
Inspiring


----------



## BradGrove (Mar 18, 2015)

About 15 minutes drive from my home.

Sunrise at Mon Repos, Queensland (Australia).

Canon EOS 5D MKIII + Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM.


----------



## candyman (Mar 18, 2015)

BradGrove said:


> About 15 minutes drive from my home.
> 
> Sunrise at Mon Repos, Queensland (Australia).
> 
> Canon EOS 5D MKIII + Canon EF 17-40 f/4L USM.




Very nice too.


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 24, 2015)

Finally getting some decent results out of my HDR work:


----------



## candyman (Mar 24, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Finally getting some decent results out of my HDR work:



Very nice work Ian. This is with the new 11-24?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 24, 2015)

candyman said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > Finally getting some decent results out of my HDR work:
> ...


Thanks and no, haven't had much time to play with the new one yet - the top is the 16-35 f/4 IS and the bottom is the TS-E 17 f/4.


----------



## jrda2 (Mar 24, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> Finally getting some decent results out of my HDR work:
> 
> 
> I agree, these are beautiful shots. One of my criteria for nice results with HDR is not being able to tell HDR processing was used- both of your shots look very "natural" and not over processed. Would you mind sharing your technique? Are you manually blending in photoshop or using a plugin?
> Thanks


----------



## Viggo (Mar 25, 2015)

I just had a thought; since the 1dx doesn't do in camera HDR, will it work to use muktiexposure and exposure bracketing at the same time do to a HDR that turns out as a raw file?


----------



## mackguyver (Mar 25, 2015)

Viggo said:


> I just had a thought; since the 1dx doesn't do in camera HDR, will it work to use muktiexposure and exposure bracketing at the same time do to a HDR that turns out as a raw file?


I haven't played with that much on the 1D X, but I'm looking at the manual and I'm really surprised to see that the "result" is saved as a RAW file. That's really interesting and I'll have to play with that, particularly because you can merge photos that are already on the CF card. It's not designed for HDR, but it's worth a try.



jrda2 said:


> I agree, these are beautiful shots. One of my criteria for nice results with HDR is not being able to tell HDR processing was used- both of your shots look very "natural" and not over processed. Would you mind sharing your technique? Are you manually blending in photoshop or using a plugin?
> Thanks


Thanks, jrda2! I have always found the act of "tone mapping" very frustrating with all of the HDR packages on the market, but recently discovered that PhotoShop lets you adjust the HDR merge with Adobe Camera Raw (ACR), just like a RAW file. I have been playing with Adobe's built-in Merge to HDR Pro, Nik's HDR Efex Pro 2, and Photomatix. For this purpose (the exposure merge), they all seem equivalent, but Adobe's ghost reduction is not very good, Nik's is quite for some stuff, but not everything, and Photomatix is the best and most adjustable. Once I get the 32-bit blend, I use ACR to do the adjustments (tone mapping). I'm still experimenting a bit with what can and can't be done, but the general technique is as follows:

1. Open bracketed photos in ACR
2. Select all photos, use camera profile to correct distortion, vignetting, CA, etc. (unfortunately you can only do this pre-merge).
3. Open files
4. Goto Automate>Merge to HDR Pro (or HDR Efex Pro 2, Photomatix)
5. If using the built-in Merge to HDR Pro, I select 32-bit and then click to use Camera Raw
6. I use the sliders in ACR as if I were editing a RAW file until I get a natural-looking result
7. Save the 32-bit file, which has Camera Raw applied as a Smart Filter, meaning I can go back and edit
8. Goto Image>Duplicate to create a copy of the photo
9. Goto Image>Mode>16-bit
10. When the dialog comes up, choose Exposure and Gamma option from the Method drop down menu.
11. Save 16-bit file.

You can also goto Filter>Convert to Smart Object to make this one and then use the Camera Raw filter to tweak the photo in 16-bit mode.

I've got a new website I'm just starting to put together, maybe I will use this as the first tutorial once I figure out the best workflow.


----------



## jrda2 (Mar 25, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> I've got a new website I'm just starting to put together, maybe I will use this as the first tutorial once I figure out the best workflow.




Thanks for the info - let us know when you have your new website.


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 1, 2015)

This is a 4-shot pano taken from a famous Yosemite parking lot! Each shot was bracketed +/- 3 stops to overcome the limited DR of Canon's sensor technology, I prefer more "natural" looking HDR. 

I had taken a 180 ft fall while rock climbing halfdome a couple days earlier, I was very appreciative of how easy this view is to access.

(5D Mk III, 85mm f/1.2)


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 1, 2015)

LOALTD said:


> This is a 4-shot pano taken from a famous Yosemite parking lot! Each shot was bracketed +/- 3 stops to overcome the limited DR of Canon's sensor technology, I prefer more "natural" looking HDR.
> 
> I had taken a 180 ft fall while rock climbing halfdome a couple days earlier, I was very appreciative of how easy this view is to access.
> 
> (5D Mk III, 85mm f/1.2)



And what, pray tell, sensor technology gives you the 18 or so stops of DR you recorded? You bracketed 6 stops, even the most fervent member of the Exmor congregation don't claim much more than 2 stops over Canon, and even then only at low iso, which you did, at least, use.


----------



## LOALTD (Apr 2, 2015)

privatebydesign said:


> LOALTD said:
> 
> 
> > This is a 4-shot pano taken from a famous Yosemite parking lot! Each shot was bracketed +/- 3 stops to overcome the limited DR of Canon's sensor technology, I prefer more "natural" looking HDR.
> ...




None! 18 stops wasn't necessary though. I just find I get better results from bracketing +/- 3 rather than +/- 2.


A single shot, most certainly would not have done it (I tried, not a fan of the lovely Canon banding).


I sometimes demo Nikon and Sony cameras, and I rarely need HDR on those setups. If you enjoy Canon's DR, more power to you! Some folks thrive when they are given limitations, I am lazy. 


Unfortunately, I'm far too invested in Canon to switch camps. In the type of shooting I do, I am often limited by the DR, because tripod is not always practical on an alpine climb. Luckily I was able to limp 40 ft from the car to this viewpoint.


I find it amusing when people say things like "only 2 or 3 stops". Y'all know stops are logarithmic, not linear, right?


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 2, 2015)

> "A single shot, most certainly would not have done it (I tried, not a fan of the lovely Canon banding).
> 
> 
> I sometimes demo Nikon and Sony cameras, and I rarely need HDR on those setups. If you enjoy Canon's DR, more power to you! Some folks thrive when they are given limitations, I am lazy. "



Unless you show us some comparative 32bit histograms I'll assume that is just trolling hyperbole.


----------



## privatebydesign (Apr 5, 2015)

LOALTD said:


> I find it amusing when people say things like "only 2 or 3 stops". Y'all know stops are logarithmic, not linear, right?



I'm sorry, I missed that bit. 

You do know that digital capture is linear right? And that it is then converted to a logarithmic scale by applying a gamma curve? And that has to be done because your eye processes that logarithmic scale as a linear one? Ever wonder why midtone is 18% and not 50%?


----------



## Vern (Apr 5, 2015)

Turret arch through the north window at dawn, Arches NP: 7 portrait HDR shots processed in Photomatix and stitched in PS to ca. 10,000 X 5700. 5DMKIII + 24TS II, RRS pano head.


----------



## Click (Apr 5, 2015)

Beautiful shot, Vern. 8)


----------



## Vern (Apr 5, 2015)

Chesler Park, Needles District, Canyonlands.


----------



## Vern (Apr 5, 2015)

Elephant Canyon, Needles District, Canyonlands


----------



## Vern (Apr 5, 2015)

Mesa arch, Islands in the Sky, Canyonlands


----------



## Vern (Apr 5, 2015)

Druid Arch, Needles District, Canyonlands - 4 portrait HDRs w 5DMKIII + 24TS II shifted ca. 10mm, ISO = 160.


----------



## ray5 (Apr 5, 2015)

Vern said:


> Druid Arch, Needles District, Canyonlands - 4 portrait HDRs w 5DMKIII + 24TS II shifted ca. 10mm, ISO = 160.


Fantastic images!!
Ray


----------



## sama (Apr 5, 2015)

I think Cathedral is one of the best places to practice HDR photography. This one taken in Santiago, Chile 3 weeks ago.


----------



## Vern (Apr 6, 2015)

sama said:


> I think Cathedral is one of the best places to practice HDR photography. This one taken in Santiago, Chile 3 weeks ago.



I agree Sama - nice work. Here's one from Uppsalla.


----------



## Vern (Apr 6, 2015)

ray5 said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > Druid Arch, Needles District, Canyonlands - 4 portrait HDRs w 5DMKIII + 24TS II shifted ca. 10mm, ISO = 160.
> ...



Thanks Ray. 2012 Druid Arch edition with snow - a little later in the day, so the face of the arch is backlit. I like this one better b/c of the snow and the lighting. 

Also, here's where to stand for the Turret arch photo - if you are not afraid of heights. I'm on top of the boulder (nice guy kneeling in front of me shared the spot).

Cheers, Vern


----------



## ray5 (Apr 10, 2015)

Vern said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > Vern said:
> ...


Wow! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## donn (Apr 15, 2015)

Bergen


----------



## C4RBON (May 16, 2015)

My first attempt at an HDR panorama. I stiched 7 HDR (3 exposures each) images together. Done completely with Lightroom CC.


----------



## telemaq76 (May 16, 2015)

lake louise, in banff national park
3 pictures merged with photomatix pro


----------



## Click (May 16, 2015)

telemaq76 said:


> lake louise, in banff national park
> 3 pictures merged with photomatix pro




Awesome. Beautiful reflection.


----------



## mhz1000a (May 23, 2015)

hdr 1


----------



## mhz1000a (May 23, 2015)

hdr 2


----------



## rpt (May 27, 2015)

Click said:


> telemaq76 said:
> 
> 
> > lake louise, in banff national park
> ...


+1

Excellent picture!


----------



## meltimtiman (Jul 2, 2015)




----------



## mycanonphotos (Oct 7, 2015)

A four shot merge handheld and processed in photomatix, finished in ACR.
C-17 Globemaster Engine, shot with a 100-400 IS II and a 5D3


----------



## Click (Oct 7, 2015)

mycanonphotos said:


> A four shot merge handheld and processed in photomatix, finished in ACR.
> C-17 Globemaster Engine, shot with a 100-400 IS II and a 5D3



Cool shot. Well done.


----------



## bjd (Nov 17, 2015)

Slight HDR Attempts:



Spooky Tree in Campemoor (Slight HDR) by Brian Dorling, auf Flickr

Cheers Brian


----------



## bjd (Nov 17, 2015)

donn said:


> Bergen


Fabulous shot!


----------



## CTJohn (Nov 17, 2015)

3 image HDR, merged in Photomatix.

Balcony House, Mesa Verde.


----------



## Click (Nov 18, 2015)

CTJohn said:


> 3 image HDR, merged in Photomatix.
> 
> Balcony House, Mesa Verde.




Nicely done, CTJohn.


----------



## ray5 (Nov 18, 2015)

Hi,
I have never done HDR. Recently I took some bracketed RAW images in Arches NP. The intent was to try my hand at HDR. My exposures are -2,0 and +2 EV. I am also pretty inexperienced in editing, do some minor corrections, warming etc. Could you advice regarding workflow? I have CS5. I would get Photomatix if you feel that is good. I am somewhat familiar with the steps but some questions:
- My RAW images are about 25mb each, do I merge and then edit the resulting image or edit first and then merge?
- If I edit first and then merge do I convert the edited images to jpg?
- If I merge 3 RAW images does the file size become roughly 75mb?
- I have seen some of your work here and think I prefer the natural look rather than the grungy look.
- I primarily do landscapes on a 5D MK III. Are three exposures optimum or should I do more in the future?
- Is -2,0,+2 correct separation?
Something to start with. Thanks in advance.
Ray


----------



## TexPhoto (Jan 6, 2016)

ray5 said:


> Hi,
> I have never done HDR. Recently I took some bracketed RAW images in Arches NP. The intent was to try my hand at HDR. My exposures are -2,0 and +2 EV. I am also pretty inexperienced in editing, do some minor corrections, warming etc. Could you advice regarding workflow? I have CS5. I would get Photomatix if you feel that is good. I am somewhat familiar with the steps but some questions:
> - My RAW images are about 25mb each, do I merge and then edit the resulting image or edit first and then merge?
> - If I edit first and then merge do I convert the edited images to jpg?
> ...



Looks like you have been waiting along time for an answer. I'll do my best to answer all the questions, but these are my opinions, not gospell.

-Photomatrix is great. *Get the trial version, see if you like it.* It is best for over the top HDR, that some hate and some love. BTW Photomatrix does a great job with single RAW images. So you can go back and "HDRify" some of your older images, including sports/action and people photos where subject movement makes theee images impossible. 

-Merge first and then edit. if you edit first, you'll be editing 3 images to uncertain results.

-Does the file size become 75MB? No. 

-Natural HDR is great, do what you like. Here is a secret never before revealed tip: If you make an HDR in photoshop/Photomatrix/in camera etc, you can always calm it down in PS by making it a layer with the normally processed image. Then just adjust the top layer's transparency to get an image somewhere between. 

-Three exposures is great, but 5 or 7 is slightly better, especially if noise is a concern, or the scene was VERY contrasty. If you were making HDR your main thing in Photography I'd say do more. If you are experimenting, three at 2 stops is great. 

-Bonus. When I find myself shooting the ultimate landscape I just walked 9 miles to get too. i always bracket for the sake of bracketing. These can later be HDRifyed, or just processed, or both.

-2nd Bonus, try B&W HDR.


----------



## bjd (Feb 5, 2016)

3 shot HDR. Difficult to shoot due to looking directly into a very low sun:
Cheers Brian


----------



## jd7 (Feb 5, 2016)

ray5 said:


> Hi,
> I have never done HDR. Recently I took some bracketed RAW images in Arches NP. The intent was to try my hand at HDR. My exposures are -2,0 and +2 EV. I am also pretty inexperienced in editing, do some minor corrections, warming etc. Could you advice regarding workflow? I have CS5. I would get Photomatix if you feel that is good. I am somewhat familiar with the steps but some questions:
> - My RAW images are about 25mb each, do I merge and then edit the resulting image or edit first and then merge?
> - If I edit first and then merge do I convert the edited images to jpg?
> ...



If you are looking for info about HDR and exposure blending, you might be interested to have a read of this website:
http://www.throughstrangelenses.com/

I found it helpful.


----------



## rcarca (Feb 6, 2016)

An HDR image from just before Christmas:



The Christmas-ing of Chester by Richard Anderson, on Flickr

Would welcome feedback...

Thanks

Richard


----------



## bjd (Feb 6, 2016)

rcarca said:


> An HDR image from just before Christmas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmm, you really want feedback? OK..........

I like the Photo, it seems to have a huge amount of detail, no idea if that comes from the HDR processing or not. In some ways it seems a bit low in contrast, on my Monitor. All in all I think its good and an example of the kind of HDR I like.
Cheers Brian


----------



## sootzzs (Feb 6, 2016)

Created in Nik HDR efex from 3 exposures hand held 



St. Pauls Church,London, UK by sootzzs, on Flickr

Created in Nik HDR efex from 3 exposures on tripod
North Ballachulish, Scotland



North Ballachulish, Scotland by sootzzs, on Flickr


----------



## rcarca (Feb 6, 2016)

bjd said:


> Hmmmm, you really want feedback? OK..........
> 
> I like the Photo, it seems to have a huge amount of detail, no idea if that comes from the HDR processing or not. In some ways it seems a bit low in contrast, on my Monitor. All in all I think its good and an example of the kind of HDR I like.
> Cheers Brian



I know - asking for feedback here is a bit like throwing yourself into a bear pit. Having said that, thank you Brian! HDR processing in LRCC.

Cheers

Richard


----------



## rcarca (Feb 16, 2016)

dilbert said:


> Looks like a painting/drawing.



Thanks!


----------



## j-nord (Apr 18, 2016)

I haven't been doing many HDRs in the last year or so but here is one of my faves:




Mexico by Justin Nordgaard, on Flickr


----------



## bwud (Jun 17, 2016)

Single exposure, but squished considerably in lightroom.


----------



## Click (Jun 17, 2016)

j-nord said:


> I haven't been doing many HDRs in the last year or so but here is one of my faves:




Very nice HDR, Justin.


----------



## blaydese (Jun 26, 2016)

Wow, the thread I started a long time ago is still going and rocking.

Peace! 8)


----------



## Ozarker (Jun 26, 2016)

I'm not sure this actually belongs in this thread as I used an HDR plug in via LightRoom. Then I added the lens flare. I tried to make sure the HDR effect wasn't too overpowering.


----------



## blaydese (Aug 9, 2016)

I love coming back to this thread every so often to see how much it's grown and people have embraced the HDR media.

Awesome work folks, so happy I'm not alone. 

Peace! 8)


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2016)

Two shots from one of my many trips to Switzerland. I don't do much HDR, when I do, I usually strive for 'realistic' HDR images. The second one is about at the limit of my personal tastes. As always, click for larger...

_"Basel Münster Cloister"_



EOS 1D X, TS-E 17mm f/4L, 3.2 s, f/11, ISO 100

_"Basel Münster Altar"_



EOS 1D X, TS-E 24mm f/3.5L II, 13 s, f/11, ISO 200

Thanks for looking!


----------



## d4mike (Aug 9, 2016)

Spent a couple of days at Oshkosh, rained and rained. Decided to take some handheld HDR's and pump them up for some fun.

Spartan Executive.


----------



## Click (Aug 9, 2016)

d4mike said:


> Spent a couple of days at Oshkosh, rained and rained. Decided to take some handheld HDR's and pump them up for some fun.
> 
> Spartan Executive.



Pretty cool shot. 8) I love the sky. Well done, d4mike.


----------



## d4mike (Aug 9, 2016)

Thanks Click!

One more F4U Corsair


----------



## lion rock (Aug 9, 2016)

Neuro,
Well done with the first one. Can't say it was HDR if you didn't state it.
The flowers gave away the secret on the 2nd photo.
-r


----------



## rpt (Aug 9, 2016)

lion rock said:


> Neuro,
> Well done with the first one. Can't say it was HDR if you didn't state it.
> The flowers gave away the secret on the 2nd photo.
> -r


+1
Lovely shots Neuro.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Aug 9, 2016)

rpt said:


> lion rock said:
> 
> 
> > Neuro,
> ...



Thanks, both!


----------



## R1-7D (Aug 30, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Two shots from one of my many trips to Switzerland. I don't do much HDR, when I do, I usually strive for 'realistic' HDR images. The second one is about at the limit of my personal tastes. As always, click for larger...
> 
> _"Basel Münster Cloister"_
> 
> ...



Excellent shots, Neuro!


----------



## cayenne (Aug 31, 2016)

neuroanatomist said:


> Two shots from one of my many trips to Switzerland. I don't do much HDR, when I do, I usually strive for 'realistic' HDR images. The second one is about at the limit of my personal tastes. As always, click for larger...
> 
> _"Basel Münster Cloister"_
> 
> ...



Amazing!!!

Thank YOU for sharing!!

cayenne


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 24, 2016)

This is a HDR-pano I took a ccouple of days ago on Beinn Glas on the way up Ben Lawers. I used LR's HDR facility to take the original 15 shots down to 5 hdr frames, then stitched them in Autopano, then back into LR for final tweaks. Lens flare courtesy of the EF 24-105.



Sunrise on Beinn Ghlas by Paul Roberts, on Flickr


----------



## Sporgon (Sep 24, 2016)

GammyKnee said:


> This is a HDR-pano I took a ccouple of days ago on Beinn Glas on the way up Ben Lawers. I used LR's HDR facility to take the original 15 shots down to 5 hdr frames, then stitched them in Autopano, then back into LR for final tweaks. Lens flare courtesy of the EF 24-105.
> 
> 
> 
> Sunrise on Beinn Ghlas by Paul Roberts, on Flickr



I don't mind flare in a picture like this at all. Adds to it IMO.


----------



## Click (Sep 24, 2016)

Sporgon said:


> I don't mind flare in a picture like this at all. Adds to it IMO.



+1

Lovely light. Well done, GammyKnee.


----------



## GammyKnee (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Click & Sporgon - much appreciated!


----------



## Vern (Oct 23, 2016)

Matterhorn from Stillesee: HDR pano, 24-70 2.8 II, 42mm, f8, 5DSR, ISO 100, polarizer.

My first trip with the 5DSR - loved this camera for landscape.


----------



## meywd (Oct 23, 2016)

Qasr Kharana by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px


----------



## Click (Oct 23, 2016)

Vern said:


> Matterhorn from Stillesee: HDR pano, 24-70 2.8 II, 42mm, f8, 5DSR, ISO 100, polarizer.
> 
> My first trip with the 5DSR - loved this camera for landscape.



Lovely shot, Vern. 8)


----------



## Viggo (Oct 30, 2016)

Hi guys and gals!

I'm using Photomatix for hdr and then import the TIFF to Lr for final adjustments.

Just wanted to ask if I'm on the right path to getting natural looking hdr that's only meant to represent the reality, and not to be used as an effect.

The picture is just a snap I took simply because it was WAY beyond the camera's range and hdr was the only way I could get a balanced image. Nothing is added or taken away. Three exposures.


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 31, 2016)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys and gals!
> 
> I'm using Photomatix for hdr and then import the TIFF to Lr for final adjustments.
> 
> ...



Well on your way Viggo!

Nothing about this image can identify it as a HDR image. Looks like a single exposure to me


----------



## Viggo (Oct 31, 2016)

Sabaki said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys and gals!
> ...



Great! Thanks


----------



## romanr74 (Oct 31, 2016)

donn said:


> Bergen



very nice one...


----------



## bwud (Oct 31, 2016)

Not sure I like this one. I was hoping for the water to reflect the sky color but I couldn't position myself for that (nor could I move the sunrise ). Comments are welcome.


----------



## ritholtz (Oct 31, 2016)

Need some free HDR tool recommendations other than DPP to merge more than 3 files.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2016)

meywd said:


> Qasr Kharana by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px




Very, very nice! I really like this picture.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2016)

Glass lantern...


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Nov 8, 2016)

*A very gentle use of HDR*


Starvation Creek, in the Columbia River Gorge, Oregon, USA. Taken yesterday, cloudy day, two exposures 1 2/3 stops apart and combined in Photomatix Pro.
5D3, ISO 200, 24-105 L @ F/16


----------



## Click (Nov 8, 2016)

dpc said:


> Glass lantern...



Nicely done, dpc.


----------



## dpc (Nov 8, 2016)

Click said:


> dpc said:
> 
> 
> > Glass lantern...
> ...




Thanks Click!


----------



## meywd (Nov 9, 2016)

dpc said:


> meywd said:
> 
> 
> > Qasr Kharana by Mahmoud Darwish, on 500px
> ...



Thank you dpc


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2016)

*Re: A very gentle use of HDR*



drmikeinpdx said:


> Starvation Creek, in the Columbia River Gorge, Oregon, USA. Taken yesterday, cloudy day, two exposures 1 2/3 stops apart and combined in Photomatix Pro.
> 5D3, ISO 200, 24-105 L @ F/16



Lovely shot.


----------



## bwud (Nov 13, 2016)

Sunset tonight


----------



## Click (Nov 13, 2016)

Well done, bwud.


----------



## bwud (Nov 13, 2016)

Click said:


> Well done, bwud.



Thanks click!


----------



## K-amps (Nov 13, 2016)

Beautiful shot bwud


----------



## bwud (Nov 14, 2016)

Thanks guys. Any thoughts on cloning out the freeway lights? I thought streaks would be cool, but now I find them distracting.


----------



## clikhere (Apr 18, 2017)

Here (for me lol) my best HDR that i take 



IMG_0555 by Carlos Caridade, no Flickr


----------



## Vern (Jun 12, 2017)

from a recent visit to Toledo.

hand-held HDR pano - 3 shots stitched (traveling with friends and didn't lug the tripod on this day)
5DSR, ISO800, 70-200 II, f4, @ 70mm, slowest shutter = 1/10


----------



## Click (Jun 12, 2017)

Beautiful shot, Vern.


----------



## Vern (Jun 15, 2017)

Had time to do some cloning so I could fill gaps to extend the pano to include more of the river - I like this version better. Was very pleased with the IQ handheld with the 5DSR at slow shutters - not like on a tripod, but decent.


----------



## Don Haines (Jul 25, 2017)

Went for a visit home and played around with HDR.... This was assembled in lightroom and about 40 tourists were removed....


----------



## Click (Jul 25, 2017)

Don Haines said:


> Went for a visit home and played around with HDR.... This was assembled in lightroom and about 40 tourists were removed....



Nice work.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 25, 2017)

girod199 said:


> My first attempts at HDR... I processed in Photoshop CS5. It is very difficult to make anything that looks "real" with Photoshop's HDR processing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like them. I usually don't care for the usual HDR look, but these look more like paintings. So this time the not looking real is a feature rather than a bug.


----------



## stevelee (Jul 25, 2017)

There are really a lot of interesting and beautiful pictures in this thread, examples of many different looks that people are aiming for. I even like a lot of the surreal looking ones. My relatively few HDR efforts aim more for trying to make the photo look like how I remember the place looking, and trying to give the viewer some sense of what it felt like to be there.

The picture below is one I posted on a thread about dynamic range in the 6D II. I was illustrating how I feel DR limitations really only in situations that are beyond what any camera can do in one shot now. In my travel photos (which I shoot with the G7X Mark II), I'm often wanting stained glass windows to look good, while still showing detail in the church interior. I think I got the interior a little too bright to look natural, but that could be about right by the time I print it out on my Epson R3000 on 13"x19" paper. This is from the chapel of the Order of the Thistle in St. Giles' Cathedral in Edinburgh; two shots merged in Adobe Bridge. I also did a more straight-on, but still looking up pair of shots and corrected the verticals in that merger, but I like this one better.


----------



## RGF (Aug 7, 2017)

Here is one of Hogworts (or someplace similar)


----------



## Vern (Aug 8, 2017)

beautiful pics in this thread
Here's my attempt at a realistic looking HDR image from a recent trip to the GC.
5DSR, 24-70II @ 42mm, f8, ISO 100. Screenshot of 100% portion to show IQ.


----------



## blaydese (Jan 26, 2018)

So cool to come back and see this thread I started all them years ago. WOW! Such amazing pictures!

Keep on shooting!

Peace! 8)


----------



## Vern (May 31, 2018)

While I don't normally try over "painterly" settings in HDR, I thought this scene cried out for it.
5DMKIV, ISO 400, 16-35III, 34mm, f8, 1/30.


----------



## cayenne (May 31, 2018)

Vern said:


> While I don't normally try over "painterly" settings in HDR, I thought this scene cried out for it.
> 5DMKIV, ISO 400, 16-35III, 34mm, f8, 1/30.


I LIKE it too!!

C


----------



## GammyKnee (May 31, 2018)

Vern said:


> While I don't normally try over "painterly" settings in HDR, I thought this scene cried out for it.
> 5DMKIV, ISO 400, 16-35III, 34mm, f8, 1/30.



Ordinarily not my taste at all, but in this case it works for me.


----------



## Click (May 31, 2018)

GammyKnee said:


> Vern said:
> 
> 
> > While I don't normally try over "painterly" settings in HDR, I thought this scene cried out for it.
> ...



Same here.


----------



## Vern (Oct 19, 2018)

Beach sunset. HDR really only lifted the exposure in the sand. 5DMKIV, ISO 100, 100-400 II @100mm, f8.


----------



## Click (Oct 19, 2018)

Beautiful colours. Nicely done, Vern.


----------



## steen-ag (Oct 20, 2018)

I have a picture here taken i Elsinore in Denmark the other morning
The Castle in the back is Kronborg


----------



## Click (Oct 20, 2018)

Very nice picture, steen-ag.


----------



## steen-ag (Oct 20, 2018)

Thanks


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Mar 18, 2019)

Canon 5DIII ef 16-35IIL



Canon 5DIII ef 16-35IIL



Canon 5DIII ef 8-15L Fisheye


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 28, 2019)

Norwich Cathedral. Canon 5DIII.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Apr 28, 2019)

Canon 5DIII, ef 16-35IIL merged to a single HDR raw file from three exposures in Lightroom


----------



## Click (Apr 28, 2019)

Great shots. Well done, GMC.


----------



## Pape (May 7, 2019)

Half rainy day clouds . RP 70-300m 70mm


----------



## Click (May 7, 2019)

Nice picture, Pape.


----------



## blaydese (May 20, 2019)

It's so nice to come back here and see the HDR section, all the great pictures and all the tips, tricks and advice shared over the years. 

I'm doing my best to get back into one of my favorite hobbies. 

https://www.facebook.com/MrBlaydesPhotography/?ref=bookmarks 

Peace! 8)


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Jul 6, 2019)

Venice, St Mark's Square last week during the heat wave. It's bizarrely named....it's not square at all...in fact finding a straight or square line in Venice is surprisingly challenging. 
Canon 5DIII, 16-35IIL ....still the best sun stars from this lens....


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2019)

I really like your shots. Beautiful pictures. Well done, GMCPhotographics.


----------



## EOBeav (Jul 16, 2019)

HDR used to bring out the detail in the shadows on the left and keep the sky in check. Nik HDR software. Canon G9XmkII. 




Retro river trip by Rick Scheibner, on Flickr


----------



## HenryL (Oct 7, 2020)

Picked up a few ND filters last week, these were my first time out with them and also first time doing HDR. I like the overall images but the more I look at them the more I think I overdid the tone mapping (done in Affinity Photo). Each image is the result of merging three exposures. Picking up ND grads soon, looking forward to playing with those as well. Anyway, here they are...


----------



## Simonb100 (Mar 10, 2021)

A lot of mine are HDR'ed to some degree, but i try and keep it subtle and as realistic as possible.


----------



## Click (Mar 10, 2021)

Beautiful picture. Nicely done, Simon.


----------



## Simonb100 (Mar 10, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## blaydese (May 18, 2021)

I'm going back to Okinawa... so I should be posting a bit more.

So cool to see this thread I started all those years ago, almost 10 years old!

Keep up the great work everyone!

Peace!


----------



## blaydese (May 18, 2021)

Okay, one more blast from the past... 2013.


----------



## trulandphoto (Sep 26, 2021)

Hudson River sunset. Troy, NY. 9/24/2021. 6D Mark II, EF 24-70mm f/4L. Photomatix Pro.


----------



## JustUs7 (Feb 25, 2022)

I took random bracketed shots on a summer vacation to Utah last year. Figured I could mess around anytime I wanted to blow off steam. Here’s a view along the trail to Lower Calf Creek Falls. Five shots blended using Affinity Photo after converting raw to jpeg in DPP4. Used one of their more extreme presets called, “Summer Glow”. I don’t do much HDR, but I just thought this fit the scene.


----------



## Click (Feb 25, 2022)

Very nice HDR. Well done, JustUs7.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 6, 2022)

Here is a 77 shot hdr panorama that I did in Cardiac Canyon using LR


----------



## Click (Jul 6, 2022)

Beautiful shot. Very well done.


----------

